# Silver Lakes College Showcase, Surf College Showcase, November Nights



## zags77 (Oct 13, 2016)

The early coaches lists:

Surf **No list yet, but accepted teams are up** 
https://events.gotsport.com/events/teamlist.aspx?eventid=54040

Silver Lakes **accepted teams list NOT up**
http://tgs.totalglobalsports.com/public/collgecoachattending.aspx?eid=323

November Nights **accepted teams list NOT up**
https://events.gotsport.com/events/collegecoaches.aspx?EventID=51885

Surf **No list yet, but accepted teams are up** 

Impressive list from 1st year tourney Silver Lakes....


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Oct 13, 2016)

The list for Surf is just hidden.  Here it is: https://events.gotsport.com/events/collegecoaches.aspx?EventID=54040

Still early in the sign up process but very interesting that some schools have coaches signed up for all three events.  It will be interesting where the bulk will end up going.  Silverlakes or Surf during the day with November Nights in the evening (and Nomads and Albion also going on in San Diego).  With a distance of over 70 miles and holiday traffic they can't really attend both.  Waiting on the acceptance lists for Silverlakes and November Nights.  Looks like Real's top girls teams are at Surf not Silverlakes.


----------



## gauchosean (Oct 13, 2016)

When we didn't get into Surf last year we played November Nights, I was pleasantly surprised at how many coaches were there. More than I had seen at any tournament not named Surf.  With fewer fields and games going on at the same time coaches stayed longer and watched more of our games. It is  a solid option if you don't get into Surf. 

We played Nomads the prior 2 years and November Nights was much better. And no Thanksgiving night check in!


----------



## Soccerlife2 (Oct 13, 2016)

Something fishy about the Silverlakes list. I talked to a coach on that list yesterday and he told me that his staff is going to Surf/NN. I wonder who signed him up?


----------



## gkrent (Oct 13, 2016)

Soccerlife2 said:


> Something fishy about the Silverlakes list. I talked to a coach on that list yesterday and he told me that his staff is going to Surf/NN. I wonder who signed him up?


And they have coaches listed for some schools that have long since left i.e. Penn coach that is no longer there.


----------



## GKDad65 (Oct 13, 2016)

Unsweetened kool-aid !!


----------



## timbuck (Oct 13, 2016)

Possible tangent-  what kind of money does a women's college soccer coach make?  Do they have scouts or is it usually the coach that goes to these events?
Do the scout and recruit like a football coach would?


----------



## mirage (Oct 13, 2016)

LOL  - its a joke right?

There are revenue generating sports (i.e., football, basketball), and non-revenue generating sports (i.e., just about everything else, including soccer).

Its not a function of coach salaries but the program budget.  You can probably guess without much effort the difference between revenue generating and not..... Yes coaches come to the showcases and they get paid to attend ID camps by the outfit that puts the camp on.


----------



## espola (Oct 13, 2016)

mirage said:


> LOL  - its a joke right?
> 
> There are revenue generating sports (i.e., football, basketball), and non-revenue generating sports (i.e., just about everything else, including soccer).
> 
> Its not a function of coach salaries but the program budget.  You can probably guess without much effort the difference between revenue generating and not..... Yes coaches come to the showcases and they get paid to attend ID camps by the outfit that puts the camp on.


Ice hockey makes money for some schools.  In fact, for some schools it is the biggest money maker.


----------



## Soccerlife2 (Oct 13, 2016)

I just called ANOTHER coach on the Silverlakes list and he hasn't even heard of the tournament! What is going on over there?


----------



## ESPNANALYST (Oct 13, 2016)

Soccerlife2 said:


> I just called ANOTHER coach on the Silverlakes list and he hasn't even heard of the tournament! What is going on over there?


----------



## Lakeshow (Oct 14, 2016)

ESPNANALYST said:


> View attachment 241


Huuuh! No coaches are going OMG..


----------



## Valerie Napp (Oct 20, 2016)

Coming down from the bay area to the silverlake event, is it true about the coaches from the posts above???


----------



## Mystery Train (Oct 20, 2016)

Valerie Napp said:


> Coming down from the bay area to the silverlake event, is it true about the coaches from the posts above???


Which part?  That some of the coaches on the list aren't at those schools? Or that no coaches are going?  

Penn does have a different coach now, so I don't know what that is about.  But I'd bet that most of those coaches on that list will be there.  I'm not a Legends parent, but they held an ID camp last year that brought in many of those same coaches, so I'm guessing the list is fairly accurate.


----------



## soccerobserver (Oct 20, 2016)

Valerie Napp said:


> Coming down from the bay area to the silverlake event, is it true about the coaches from the posts above???


Ms. Norcal Napp hopefully your players are calling and writing college coaches regardless and letting them know your players will be there. When we were considering this tournament I called a coach who has an interest in one of our players and he confirmed he would be there.


----------



## Valerie Napp (Oct 20, 2016)

appreciate the responses...i was looking at the three tournaments sites today after i read those earlier posts and it looked like the surf showcase has the most coaches registered, then silver lakes, and November nights has only last years list up (unless i just can't find it). Thanks again!


----------



## CaliKlines (Oct 20, 2016)

Mystery Train said:


> Penn does have a different coach now, so I don't know what that is about.


 I don't think that is a Silverlakes Showcase error. I think that is a flaw with the TGS software, as they are the ones supplying the information.


----------



## Mystery Train (Oct 21, 2016)

CaliKlines said:


> I don't think that is a Silverlakes Showcase error. I think that is a flaw with the TGS software, as they are the ones supplying the information.


That makes sense.


----------



## Soccerlife2 (Oct 26, 2016)

Both coaches I talked to said they were going to call the tournament, and I guess they did. In fact, only 3 coaches are now registered to attend Silverlakes. Both the ones I talked to are off the list. http://tgs.totalglobalsports.com/public/collgecoachattending.aspx?eid=323

It's highly suspicious that the tournament would add coaches who didn't commit, but at least they are doing the right thing now.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Oct 26, 2016)

Soccerlife2 said:


> Both coaches I talked to said they were going to call the tournament, and I guess they did. In fact, only 3 coaches are now registered to attend Silverlakes. Both the ones I talked to are off the list. http://tgs.totalglobalsports.com/public/collgecoachattending.aspx?eid=323
> 
> It's highly suspicious that the tournament would add coaches who didn't commit, but at least they are doing the right thing now.


The tournament does not add coaches - the coaches add themselves through TGS. Who is off the list? BTW, TGS is under maintenance right now so hit the reset button and see if they are off the list.


----------



## socalkdg (Oct 26, 2016)

Silverlake's has a team listing as well as schedules listed already.  It shows 7 teams from the pac 12 being represented for coaches.   Might have to go check it out if we have nice weather that weekend.


----------



## Mystery Train (Oct 26, 2016)

Soccerlife2 said:


> Both coaches I talked to said they were going to call the tournament, and I guess they did. In fact, only 3 coaches are now registered to attend Silverlakes. Both the ones I talked to are off the list. http://tgs.totalglobalsports.com/public/collgecoachattending.aspx?eid=323
> 
> It's highly suspicious that the tournament would add coaches who didn't commit, but at least they are doing the right thing now.


I went to the page and hit the "reset" button and got an updated list that was even more impressive than the initial one.  UCLA, USC, ASU, Oregon, Cal, Notre Dame, NC State, Pepperdine, Oregon State, Mizzou, Kansas State, Santa Clara . . . Holy crap.  http://tgs.totalglobalsports.com/public/collgecoachattending.aspx?eid=323


----------



## Soccerlife2 (Oct 26, 2016)

Mystery Train said:


> I went to the page and hit the "reset" button and got an updated list that was even more impressive than the initial one.  UCLA, USC, ASU, Oregon, Cal, Notre Dame, NC State, Pepperdine, Oregon State, Mizzou, Kansas State, Santa Clara . . . Holy crap.  http://tgs.totalglobalsports.com/public/collgecoachattending.aspx?eid=323


And the coaches I talked who are not attending are back showing as attending. Whatever.


----------



## Soccerlife2 (Oct 26, 2016)

LadiesMan217 said:


> The tournament does not add coaches - the coaches add themselves through TGS. Who is off the list? BTW, TGS is under maintenance right now so hit the reset button and see if they are off the list.


This is 100% *not true*. Both coaches told me that they were not going to attend, and did not sign up. One hadn't heard of the tournament. Both sounded a little peeved they were listed there.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Oct 26, 2016)

Soccerlife2 said:


> This is 100% *not true*. Both coaches told me that they were not going to attend, and did not sign up. One hadn't heard of the tournament. Both sounded a little peeved they were listed there.


But it is 100% true, coaches have TGS accounts and sign up for the tournament - 100% fact.  Now, if someone did something shady and made fake accounts, that is different. Name the teams - should not matter to you and will bring credibility to your statement. If this is true then this is a major issue that needs to be addressed.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Oct 26, 2016)

The UCSB coach signed up is also signed up for November Nights and Surf.  Wonder where he will be?  Maybe with his club team he coaches at November Nights. http://home.gotsoccer.com/rankings/team.aspx?TeamID=583976


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Oct 26, 2016)

Simisoccerfan said:


> The UCSB coach signed up is also signed up for November Nights and Surf.  Wonder where he will be?  Maybe with his club team he coaches at November Nights. http://home.gotsoccer.com/rankings/team.aspx?TeamID=583976


Austin is the assistant coach.


----------



## Sombitch (Oct 27, 2016)

You are fools if you honestly think coaches are not attending silverlakes 

It's very possible to attend all three especially with multiple staff members


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Oct 27, 2016)

Does it make you feel better about yourself to call others fools?  Nice job taking some observations by others and turning it into a personal attack.  That is the reason why this forum is dead and no one wants to share information.  

Obviously it is possible for different coaches from the same school to attend different events. It is also obvious that Silverlakes will attract some great coaches.  As will the other events.  But don't kid yourself that the same coach will attend different events on the same day with traffic and distances involved.  They will wait until the girls write them and the players on their radar will dictate where they go.


----------



## Sombitch (Oct 27, 2016)

I didn't say same day nor did I say same coach.  

Coaches already know where players are that they want to see.  

Odds are there are players coaches will want to see at both events and will make it work


----------



## Valerie Napp (Oct 28, 2016)

It seams the more popular tournament is the Surf Cup and that Silver Lakes is trying to be a competitor...and pulling coaches registered then re-posting them looks fishy specially if those coaches didn't know. People coming are expecting their kid to be seen and this ambiguity is not what folks traveling want to hear/read...concerned.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Oct 28, 2016)

Valerie Napp said:


> It seams the more popular tournament is the Surf Cup and that Silver Lakes is trying to be a competitor...and pulling coaches registered then re-posting them looks fishy specially if those coaches didn't know. People coming are expecting their kid to be seen and this ambiguity is not what folks traveling want to hear/read...concerned.


Why do you feel the Surf College Cup is more popular? What coaches were pulled and re-posted? Which coaches did not know? If you have a kid and you want them to been seen, make sure you are already in contact with that coach unless you are targeting Div III, JC, etc. Even then you should contact the coach so they come see your kid.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Oct 29, 2016)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Does it make you feel better about yourself to call others fools?  Nice job taking some observations by others and turning it into a personal attack.  That is the reason why this forum is dead and no one wants to share information.


You are so far of base, it isn't even funny!


----------



## outside! (Oct 29, 2016)

With Surf Thanksgiving, November Nights and Silver Lakes, there are now three college showcases with top level teams in Southern California at the same time. If I am college coach, that sounds like a great excuse for a road trip with the staff to SoCal! I think the addition of Silver Lakes to the weekend will be good for all the SoCal teams and players since even more coaches will be in the area in years to come. Having said that, playing at Surf will still be the best chance to be seen by head coaches from top schools. Most head coaches will want to stay near the beach and send the assistant coaches on the drive inland.


----------



## Lakeshow (Oct 30, 2016)

Valerie Napp said:


> It seams the more popular tournament is the Surf Cup and that Silver Lakes is trying to be a competitor...and pulling coaches registered then re-posting them looks fishy specially if those coaches didn't know. People coming are expecting their kid to be seen and this ambiguity is not what folks traveling want to hear/read...concerned.


Have you seen the teams at Silver lakes?
Coaches will be there because a lot of talent will be there, period.


----------



## Lakeshow (Oct 30, 2016)

The entire coaching staff will be utilized that weekend, why would any staff want to miss out on this opportunity..see a lot of talent, 1 weekend in so Cal, sounds like a fun weekend.


----------



## Valerie Napp (Nov 23, 2016)

Before heading south I just looked at the registrations and there are over 400 at the Surf Showcase and less than 100 at Silverlakes...I agree with the earlier post that I rather be where the coaches are and near the beach. Hope teams were not sold they would be seen more in Norco...ouch!


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Nov 23, 2016)

outside! said:


> With Surf Thanksgiving, November Nights and Silver Lakes, there are now three college showcases with top level teams in Southern California at the same time. If I am college coach, that sounds like a great excuse for a road trip with the staff to SoCal! I think the addition of Silver Lakes to the weekend will be good for all the SoCal teams and players since even more coaches will be in the area in years to come. Having said that, playing at Surf will still be the best chance to be seen by head coaches from top schools. Most head coaches will want to stay near the beach and send the assistant coaches on the drive inland.


100% agree with you "outside" paid road trips are the best lol


----------



## Livinthedream (Nov 23, 2016)

Valerie Napp said:


> Before heading south I just looked at the registrations and there are over 400 at the Surf Showcase and less than 100 at Silverlakes...I agree with the earlier post that I rather be where the coaches are and near the beach. Hope teams were not sold they would be seen more in Norco...ouch!


So true Val...but Norco has over 100 Coaches strictly to see girls soccer. Surf College Cup is for both Boys and Girls Soccer...that's why they have over 400 coaches. We have played the last couple of years at the College Cup and numerous Surf Cups, and the fields don't compare. As soon as top Clubs started backing out, Surf Cup changed the format to 45 min halves (I still remember last year playing 30 min). Have you been to the SilverLake fields? I'll take them everyday of the week...being able to park next to the field your team is playing on is priceless. Traffic to Norco is much better, with 2 accessible routes. At the end of the day, if your team has talent and the Coaches are in contact with your team...Coaches will come to see them.


----------



## KidGretzky25 (Nov 23, 2016)

Livinthedream said:


> So true Val...but Norco has over 100 Coaches strictly to see girls soccer. Surf College Cup is for both Boys and Girls Soccer...that's why they have over 400 coaches. We have played the last couple of years at the College Cup and numerous Surf Cups, and the fields don't compare. As soon as top Clubs started backing out, Surf Cup changed the format to 45 min halves (I still remember last year playing 30 min). Have you been to the SilverLake fields? I'll take them everyday of the week...being able to park next to the field your team is playing on is priceless. Traffic to Norco is much better, with 2 accessible routes. At the end of the day, if your team has talent and the Coaches are in contact with your team...Coaches will come to see them.


Congrats to your dd


----------



## Lambchop (Nov 23, 2016)

Valerie Napp said:


> Before heading south I just looked at the registrations and there are over 400 at the Surf Showcase and less than 100 at Silverlakes...I agree with the earlier post that I rather be where the coaches are and near the beach. Hope teams were not sold they would be seen more in Norco...ouch![/QUOTE
> Coaches are not looking at top teams, they are watching top players.


----------



## Arnie3 (Nov 23, 2016)

I was at the Silverlakes venue this morning with my daughters team for training.  They are pulling out all of the stops to make this venue even better for the teams, spectators and college coaches.  I counted 106 coaches on the list, some schools have two coaches attending (hopefully to divide and conquer).  They have placed a double decker viewing platform in the middle of the complex for the college coaches to see several of  the fields from a higher vantage point.  The fields look to be in great condition.  They have added large palm tree's to the entry drive to make the entrance to the complex even more inviting.  There is also an agility/training course on one of the turf fields for the players to experience.   As someone posted earlier, the 400 coaches are not there to just see the girls play and I would be curious to know what the ratio of mens/womens teams are represented.  For a first year showcase, Silverlakes College Showcase looks pretty good.  Next year will be even better as the college coaches become more aware of the teams attending.  For our team, entry fee's were less, no forced hotel stays, eating out for every meal, washing uniforms in the sink, etc.  We are thrilled with the option to play "locally".  My car isn't even warmed up before we arrive.  We will be playing at least three very competitive games during the Showcase.  Our team is playing four games in three days.  This will be a great opportunity to play quality games before heading to North Carolina next week.

Good Luck to all in whatever tournament or showcase you are playing in this Thanksgiving Weekend.  Here's to safe travels and an injury free weekend for our girls!


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Nov 23, 2016)

Valerie Napp said:


> Before heading south I just looked at the registrations and there are over 400 at the Surf Showcase and less than 100 at Silverlakes...I agree with the earlier post that I rather be where the coaches are and near the beach. Hope teams were not sold they would be seen more in Norco...ouch!


6 D1 coaches on the 'lists' mean something to my DD and they have all said they will come see my DD play this weekend at SilverLakes. Love her club recruiting coordinator for making this happen! The beach, 100+ men's coaches, 175+ coaches for schools that can't give scholarships, the 40+ coaches from religious schools, the 50+ coaches from schools that don't even have my DD selected major are meaningless to her. Good luck to all...


----------



## Livinthedream (Nov 23, 2016)

Thanks 


KidGretzky25 said:


> Congrats to your dd[/
> 
> Thanks Kid,


----------



## Leslie Resnik (Nov 24, 2016)

After looking up both tournaments there are almost 3 times as many women's coaches at the Surf College Cup...people being sold on more coaches just because it's only women in Norco are not honest. Recommending to be at a tourney with more exposure; this is silly...I live in the I.E. and would rather go to the coast and get seen then be in Norco, etc. Its about kids opportunity to get a scholarship potentially right? Walking to a field a few hundred yards at the most isn't the amenity that makes up for less coaches, location (coast vs I.E), etc. Just look at the complexes and which one passes your eye test.


----------



## Game on (Nov 24, 2016)

Leslie Resnik said:


> After looking up both tournaments there are almost 3 times as many women's coaches at the Surf College Cup...people being sold on more coaches just because it's only women in Norco are not honest. Recommending to be at a tourney with more exposure; this is silly...I live in the I.E. and would rather go to the coast and get seen then be in Norco, etc. Its about kids opportunity to get a scholarship potentially right? Walking to a field a few hundred yards at the most isn't the amenity that makes up for less coaches, location (coast vs I.E), etc. Just look at the complexes and which one passes your eye test.


Do you work for Surf


----------



## KidGretzky25 (Nov 24, 2016)

Leslie Resnik said:


> After looking up both tournaments there are almost 3 times as many women's coaches at the Surf College Cup...people being sold on more coaches just because it's only women in Norco are not honest. Recommending to be at a tourney with more exposure; this is silly...I live in the I.E. and would rather go to the coast and get seen then be in Norco, etc. Its about kids opportunity to get a scholarship potentially right? Walking to a field a few hundred yards at the most isn't the amenity that makes up for less coaches, location (coast vs I.E), etc. Just look at the complexes and which one passes your eye test.


Did Surf change from  25/ 30min halves, improve their parking, reduce to 1 game  day, and lower their costs?


----------



## Lambchop (Nov 24, 2016)

KidGretzky25 said:


> Did Surf change from  25/ 30min halves, improve their parking, reduce to 1 game  day, and lower their costs?


Let's see, more teams, less time to view individual players, not only in games but overall.  Quality versus quantity, I'll take fewer teams where coaches actually have time to really watch players. 


LadiesMan217 said:


> 6 D1 coaches on the 'lists' mean something to my DD and they have all said they will come see my DD play this weekend at SilverLakes. Love her club recruiting coordinator for making this happen! The beach, 100+ men's coaches, 175+ coaches for schools that can't give scholarships, the 40+ coaches from religious schools, the 50+ coaches from schools that don't even have my DD selected major are meaningless to her. Good luck to all...


HaHa, near the beach, good luck with traffic, but really, we are not there for the beach.  I don't care where they are seen as long as they are seen by the coaches that matter.  Silverlakes, Surf, doesn't matter.  It is the player people not the team.  Coaches don't recruit teams, they recruit players!


----------



## Livinthedream (Nov 24, 2016)

Leslie Resnik said:


> After looking up both tournaments there are almost 3 times as many women's coaches at the Surf College Cup...people being sold on more coaches just because it's only women in Norco are not honest. Recommending to be at a tourney with more exposure; this is silly...I live in the I.E. and would rather go to the coast and get seen then be in Norco, etc. Its about kids opportunity to get a scholarship potentially right? Walking to a field a few hundred yards at the most isn't the amenity that makes up for less coaches, location (coast vs I.E), etc. Just look at the complexes and which one passes your eye test.


Aw yes...nothing like that frabrezee in a trash can smell that runs up from the landfill throughout the fields of Oceanside to make me think of the coast...lol. Or better yet hoping it doesn't rain at the polo fields of Del Mar...anyone remember walking through the mud in the parking lot of that location? Not fun getting in your car with all that thick mud on your shoes, not to mention carrying easyups, chairs, gear. One of the many reasons Silverlakes is running a College Showcase is because of the positive feedback the Owner and GM got from College Coaches who attended the Cal South Showcase last summer. Competition is good for all...teams that haven't been able to get into Surf Cup in the past, now have a chance to get in. Catering to the College Coaches (will get more Coaches) and making the showcase affordable to teams seems like an eventual winner for the players hoping to get looked at. Btw I counted more PAC-12 schools at SilverLakes then Surf...but Surf killed it in the DIII, NAIA and Juco categories, which opens the door for all the girls to get looks. If you DD gets looked at by the school of her choice...does it really matter which Showcase she attended? Good luck everyone and safe travels


----------



## NoGoal (Nov 24, 2016)

Lambchop said:


> Let's see, more teams, less time to view individual players, not only in games but overall.  Quality versus quantity, I'll take fewer teams where coaches actually have time to really watch players.
> 
> HaHa, near the beach, good luck with traffic, but really, we are not there for the beach.  I don't care where they are seen as long as they are seen by the coaches that matter.  Silverlakes, Surf, doesn't matter.  It is the player people not the team.  Coaches don't recruit teams, they recruit players!


College coaches don't usually watch more than a half when evaluating potential players.  In case you also didn't know, they don't care who wins the game either.   

Who ever told playing 30 to 40/45 min halves makes a huge difference in the recruiting process is serving you black and yellow Kool-Aid.


----------



## NoGoal (Nov 24, 2016)

Livinthedream said:


> Aw yes...nothing like that frabrezee in a trash can smell that runs up from the landfill throughout the fields of Oceanside to make me think of the coast...lol. Or better yet hoping it doesn't rain at the polo fields of Del Mar...anyone remember walking through the mud in the parking lot of that location? Not fun getting in your car with all that thick mud on your shoes, not to mention carrying easyups, chairs, gear. One of the many reasons Silverlakes is running a College Showcase is because of the positive feedback the Owner and GM got from College Coaches who attended the Cal South Showcase last summer. Competition is good for all...teams that haven't been able to get into Surf Cup in the past, now have a chance to get in. Catering to the College Coaches (will get more Coaches) and making the showcase affordable to teams seems like an eventual winner for the players hoping to get looked at. Btw I counted more PAC-12 schools at SilverLakes then Surf...but Surf killed it in the DIII, NAIA and Juco categories, which opens the door for all the girls to get looks. If you DD gets looked at by the school of her choice...does it really matter which Showcase she attended? Good luck everyone and safe travels


You do know Legends is running the SilverLakes Thanksgiving College Showcase right.

As for Pac12 schools post, player better have a strong resume which i cludes individual accolades.  If not, good luck trying to get the Pac12 coaches to the game.


----------



## Livinthedream (Nov 24, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> You do know Legends is running the SilverLakes Thanksgiving College Showcase right.
> 
> As for Pac12 schools post, player better have a strong resume which i cludes individual accolades.  If not, good luck trying to get the Pac12 coaches to the game.


I think we will be just fine, and if it doesn't work out... there is always National League, Vegas, ID Camps...

NoGoal is your DD still in club or is she in college already? With this new forum, I don't see many of the old posters as much. But I respectfully disagree with you about the amount of time a College Coach looks at a player or Team during a game. Coaches I have dealt with have told me they would rather see a longer half...45 min. Those extra 15 minutes can show a lot of strengths and weaknesses. Thanks for your input...you have always given insightful opinions


----------



## NoGoal (Nov 24, 2016)

Livinthedream said:


> I think we will be just fine, and if it doesn't work out... there is always National League, Vegas, ID Camps...
> 
> NoGoal is your DD still in club or is she in college already? With this new forum, I don't see many of the old posters as much. But I respectfully disagree with you about the amount of time a College Coach looks at a player or Team during a game. Coaches I have dealt with have told me they would rather see a longer half...45 min. Those extra 15 minutes can show a lot of strengths and weaknesses. Thanks for your input...you have always given insightful opinions


.
She is in her last year of club soccer.

Have you volunteered passing out the team's college brochure at showcases?  If so, you would have noticed the majority of college coaches leave after a half.  If it's a mismatch game, the college coaches leave after 15-20 mins. They want to evaluate as many players they can get to who they have interest in their program.  If college coaches have interest in a player, they will evaluate the player at 2-3 games or showcases.  They watch 2-3 games/showcases, for player consistency.  Example: was it a great game or poor game for the player.

That's why an additional 15 mins isn't going to mean much.  The additional 15 mins is great, but it will be used (should be) to showcase subs who wouldn't have gotten as much play time in the 30 min halves at the Surf College Cup.


----------



## amgkag0304 (Nov 24, 2016)

Livinthedream said:


> Aw yes...nothing like that frabrezee in a trash can smell that runs up from the landfill throughout the fields of Oceanside to make me think of the coast...lol. Or better yet hoping it doesn't rain at the polo fields of Del Mar...anyone remember walking through the mud in the parking lot of that location? Not fun getting in your car with all that thick mud on your shoes, not to mention carrying easyups, chairs, gear. One of the many reasons Silverlakes is running a College Showcase is because of the positive feedback the Owner and GM got from College Coaches who attended the Cal South Showcase last summer. Competition is good for all...teams that haven't been able to get into Surf Cup in the past, now have a chance to get in. Catering to the College Coaches (will get more Coaches) and making the showcase affordable to teams seems like an eventual winner for the players hoping to get looked at. Btw I counted more PAC-12 schools at SilverLakes then Surf...but Surf killed it in the DIII, NAIA and Juco categories, which opens the door for all the girls to get looks. If you DD gets looked at by the school of her choice...does it really matter which Showcase she attended? Good luck everyone and safe travels


Don't remind me about the mud. It was terrible!!!


----------



## Livinthedream (Nov 24, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> .
> She is in her last year of club soccer.
> 
> Have you volunteered passing out the team's college brochure at showcases?  If so, you would have noticed the majority of college coaches leave after a half.  If it's a mismatch game, the college coaches leave after 15-20 mins. They want to evaluate as many players they can get to who they have interest in their program.  If college coaches have interest in a player, they will evaluate the player at 2-3 games or showcases.  They watch 2-3 games/showcases, for player consistency.  Example: was it a great game or poor game for the player.
> ...


Volunteered?? That would mean others from the team are doing it too...lol. No, I am the only one doing it, and you are right about some Coaches hanging around for 15-20 min; however I am not afraid to ask Coaches questions. It helps when some of my best friends are College Coaches...I pick their brains a lot on what they like to see from a player and what they are looking at when it comes to cattle calls...I mean showcases.  I have been blessed to have two Daughters go to college on someone else's dime, one is done and earning a living and the other is committed to a top Academic/Soccer School. I just comment on what I know worked for us. As the Manager of our team, my goal is to get every girl on our team some type of financial aid. Athletic, Acdemic or Goverment assistance, it all comes down to getting these girls to the next level. So that being said, and relying on my past experience with the entire recruiting process...Silverlakes should fit us nicely.


----------



## NoGoal (Nov 25, 2016)

Livinthedream said:


> Volunteered?? That would mean others from the team are doing it too...lol. No, I am the only one doing it, and you are right about some Coaches hanging around for 15-20 min; however I am not afraid to ask Coaches questions. It helps when some of my best friends are College Coaches...I pick their brains a lot on what they like to see from a player and what they are looking at when it comes to cattle calls...I mean showcases.  I have been blessed to have two Daughters go to college on someone else's dime, one is done and earning a living and the other is committed to a top Academic/Soccer School. I just comment on what I know worked for us. As the Manager of our team, my goal is to get every girl on our team some type of financial aid. Athletic, Acdemic or Goverment assistance, it all comes down to getting these girls to the next level. So that being said, and relying on my past experience with the entire recruiting process...Silverlakes should fit us nicely.


That's to bad the parents on your team didn't help you out.  Even though college coaches were designated on the players side.  A few still sat on the parents end and tough to get to all of them before kickoff.  I volunteered, because my DD was committed early on.  So watching the game wasn't a big deal as long as she put out the effort.

I only spoke to the college coaches who wanted to talk. I didn't want to bother them, while they were working.  IMO, it's unfair to the other families on either team, if I was taking up the coaches time during a game and they missed a play of a particular player they came to evaluate. 

Eventually, they tell you or you figure out who they were there to evaluate.  For example: a U17 YNT player on my DDs team was still uncommitted a year back.  It was very obvious Stanford, Notre Dame and Virginia were at every game to show they were watching and courting her and didn't bother taking a brochure anymore.  Anyways good luck to your DDs team this weekend.


----------



## CaliKlines (Nov 26, 2016)

Leslie Resnik said:


> Just look at the complexes and which one passes your eye test.


After spending much of the last 2 days driving around college coaches at Silverlakes, I'll tell you which one passes the eye test, and it's not even close. Catered VIP tent with breakfast/lunch/drinks. Mercedes Benz golf carts to transport coaches throughout the grounds. Complimentary field side seats for coaches. Elevated viewing stand for coaches to watch multiple games. High definition JumboTron showing the OSU/Michigan game. And I heard they threw a VIP reception at the fields on Friday with two live bands, sushi bar, catered dinner, and cigar rolling station. And by next year, the Fieldhouse Restaurant should be up and running in the center of the complex. Silverlakes knows how to do it. It has become the premier soccer facility on the West Coast in such a short amount of time. I delivered dozens of coaches to their fields, and I was only one of 7 drivers. It has been a highly successful event for the players and college coaches alike. If a coach's satisfaction poll was taken, I guarantee the Silverlakes College Showcase would rank at the top of the list. Many of the coaches I spoke with mentioned that "Finally, someone listened to us. This is how to put on a showcase." High praise from multiple sources. And now I get to sleep in my own bed without any hotel costs! Doesn't get any better...


----------



## offthecrossbar (Nov 26, 2016)

Girls DA prohibits DA clubs from participating in any college showcases, so all these Thanksgiving Showcases will be for the birds.


----------



## CaliKlines (Nov 26, 2016)

offthecrossbar said:


> Girls DA prohibits DA clubs from participating in any college showcases, so all these Thanksgiving Showcases will be for the birds.


Plenty of non-DA players will get an opportunity to play college ball in the coming years, so these showcases will continue to be very beneficial.


----------



## offthecrossbar (Nov 26, 2016)

CaliKlines said:


> Plenty of non-DA players will get an opportunity to play college ball in the coming years, so these showcases will continue to be very beneficial.


Nah, Power 5 conference coaches will recruit from the Girls DA club pools. 

The only individuals benefiting from these future College Showcase events are the individuals depositing the showcase fees.


----------



## Livinthedream (Nov 27, 2016)

CaliKlines said:


> After spending much of the last 2 days driving around college coaches at Silverlakes, I'll tell you which one passes the eye test, and it's not even close. Catered VIP tent with breakfast/lunch/drinks. Mercedes Benz golf carts to transport coaches throughout the grounds. Complimentary field side seats for coaches. Elevated viewing stand for coaches to watch multiple games. High definition JumboTron showing the OSU/Michigan game. And I heard they threw a VIP reception at the fields on Friday with two live bands, sushi bar, catered dinner, and cigar rolling station. And by next year, the Fieldhouse Restaurant should be up and running in the center of the complex. Silverlakes knows how to do it. It has become the premier soccer facility on the West Coast in such a short amount of time. I delivered dozens of coaches to their fields, and I was only one of 7 drivers. It has been a highly successful event for the players and college coaches alike. If a coach's satisfaction poll was taken, I guarantee the Silverlakes College Showcase would rank at the top of the list. Many of the coaches I spoke with mentioned that "Finally, someone listened to us. This is how to put on a showcase." High praise from multiple sources. And now I get to sleep in my own bed without any hotel costs! Doesn't get any better...


Hey Cali, this just in:
Surf just cancelled Day 3. Nothing mentioned about a partial refund or some type of credit for the Summer Showcase. Silverlakes just put out an email that all game today WILL BE PLAYED. I guess we made the right decision with the eye test.


----------



## madcow (Nov 27, 2016)

Livinthedream said:


> Hey Cali, this just in:
> Nothing mentioned about a partial refund or some type of credit for the Summer Showcase.


Really? You homers are too much...
November 26, 2016

The Surf College Cup team met this evening after today's rain and evaluated each field at the facility to assess the condition of the fields, and after consulting with facility owners, club coaches, maintenance experts, and event staff, we have come to the only conclusion that makes sense: we must cancel tomorrow's games. Most of the fields are under an inch of water tonight, with more rain expected tonight and tomorrow accompanied by high winds. We'd like nothing more than to proceed with our event that has already hosted tremendous soccer on Friday and Saturday, but we felt that proceeding in poor conditions would present an unacceptable safety risk to the amazing athletes participating in our event and threaten the integrity of the game. In this case, alternate venues were considered but would not guarantee better conditions, and would not produce the conditions that a record 530 college coaches came to witness this year. 

 Although our stated refund policy only allows for a 25% refund in the event of a *full* event cancellation, we would like to go above and beyond our policy and offer each team a 33% refund. We believe this is the right thing to do, even though the circumstances of the cancellation are beyond our control. 

This decision to cancel the third day of the event is gut wrenching for us because we know how much time, energy, effort and expense each team, each family and each player has expended and how much this opportunity to perform in front of college coaches means. This is the first time in 36 years of event management that we have had even a partial cancellation, but the current and forecasted conditions have forced us to make a decision that no one wants.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 27, 2016)

Always good to have more field/tournament options that don't include 6 hour round-trips to Lancaster.  I'll endure whatever smells and adverse weather conditions to avoid that Global warming drive any day.


----------



## SocalSoccerMom (Nov 27, 2016)

Did anyone have a good experience at NN? We had terrible field and there were no visible coaches in sight.


----------



## NoGoal (Nov 27, 2016)

madcow said:


> Really? You homers are too much...
> November 26, 2016
> 
> The Surf College Cup team met this evening after today's rain and evaluated each field at the facility to assess the condition of the fields, and after consulting with facility owners, club coaches, maintenance experts, and event staff, we have come to the only conclusion that makes sense: we must cancel tomorrow's games. Most of the fields are under an inch of water tonight, with more rain expected tonight and tomorrow accompanied by high winds. We'd like nothing more than to proceed with our event that has already hosted tremendous soccer on Friday and Saturday, but we felt that proceeding in poor conditions would present an unacceptable safety risk to the amazing athletes participating in our event and threaten the integrity of the game. In this case, alternate venues were considered but would not guarantee better conditions, and would not produce the conditions that a record 530 college coaches came to witness this year.
> ...


Legends parents are to much.  They drink so much black and yellow Kool-Aid they become minions to their DOC.


----------



## NoGoal (Nov 27, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Legends parents are to much.  They drink so much black and yellow Kool-Aid they become minions to their DOC.


Mercedes Benz golf cart?  Who gives a shit!  Catered lunches, big screen to watch a game, so original.....I seen that all before at ECNL college showcase events!  It's all a business and the Legends DOC is trying to cater to college coaches, so they return next year.  I agree with OTC, without top players (Girls DA) at an event.  It becomes more difficult to get college coaches at a showcase.


----------



## soccermomlb (Nov 27, 2016)

We had a good experience the first two days at Surf. Nice fields, plenty of coaches albeit with a funky smell every once in awhile when the ocean breeze picked up.  

I'm about an hour away from the Oceanside fields so not as big as a deal for me than the teams that came for all over and only played two games.  I had the unfortunate experience of breaking the news to a group of boys from Seattle at the hotel breakfast this morning.  They hadn't heard of the cancellations and were bummed to say the least.


----------



## NoGoal (Nov 27, 2016)

soccermomlb said:


> We had a good experience the first two days at Surf. Nice fields, plenty of coaches albeit with a funky smell every once in awhile when the ocean breeze picked up.
> 
> I'm about an hour away from the Oceanside fields so not as big as a deal for me than the teams that came for all over and only played two games.  I had the unfortunate experience of breaking the news to a group of boys from Seattle at the hotel breakfast this morning.  They hadn't heard of the cancellations and were bummed to say the least.


You will get the most college coaches attending the 1st 2 days of a college showcase and the least amount in day 3.  The reason for less college coaches in day 3.  It's the 3rd game in 3 consecutive days....the players are not at their peak performance anymore and the college coaches know this.  They also have to catch a flight home, if they are from out of state.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Nov 27, 2016)

madcow said:


> Really? You homers are too much...
> November 26, 2016
> 
> The Surf College Cup team met this evening after today's rain and evaluated each field at the facility to assess the condition of the fields, and after consulting with facility owners, club coaches, maintenance experts, and event staff, we have come to the only conclusion that makes sense: we must cancel tomorrow's games. Most of the fields are under an inch of water tonight, with more rain expected tonight and tomorrow accompanied by high winds. We'd like nothing more than to proceed with our event that has already hosted tremendous soccer on Friday and Saturday, but we felt that proceeding in poor conditions would present an unacceptable safety risk to the amazing athletes participating in our event and threaten the integrity of the game. In this case, alternate venues were considered but would not guarantee better conditions, and would not produce the conditions that a record 530 college coaches came to witness this year.
> ...


Well that sucks... SilverLakes has a great drainage layout as the fields are raised and sidelines drain into recessed drainage runoffs/grates. Fields were in great condition today and yesterday afternoon - was still raining this morning. Inch of water would make an interesting game... I will say I agree with Cali that the setup was night and day to Surf - and there were 20+ 2017 Mercedes to look at LMAO. Hey those 530 exaggerated coaches got to go to the beach today . Just teas'n.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Nov 27, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> You will get the most college coaches attending the 1st 2 days of a college showcase and the least amount in day 3.  The reason for less college coaches in day 3.  It's the 3rd game in 3 consecutive days....the players are not at their peak performance anymore and the college coaches know this.  They also have to catch a flight home, if they are from out of state.


Handed out 60+ flyers the first two days and today, the most competitive game, only had 4 coaches sitting in the rain. There were probably 10 in the viewing port protected from rain at 9AM watching.


----------



## NoGoal (Nov 27, 2016)

LadiesMan217 said:


> Handed out 60+ flyers the first two days and today, the most competitive game, only had 4 coaches sitting in the rain. There were probably 10 in the viewing port protected from rain at 9AM watching.


60 flyers for the 1st 2 days, what age group?
U14 would be fantastic, but doubt it.
U15 would be average
U16-U17 would be well below turnout average
U18/19 would be fantastic.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Nov 27, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> 60 flyers for the 1st 2 days, what age group?
> U14 would be fantastic, but doubt it.
> U15 would be average
> U16-U17 would be well below turnout average
> U18/19 would be fantastic.


U16 - I thought 30 D1/D2 per game was pretty good with 22 games going on at same time. Last year was her first year playing soccer and I didn't pay attention to how many coaches came to the sidelines during a game as I thought this soccer thing was just one season event for her. On the flip side, I really could care less as the coaches that pre-planned to come see my daughter showed up.


----------



## NoGoal (Nov 27, 2016)

LadiesMan217 said:


> U16 - I thought 30 D1/D2 per game was pretty good with 22 games going on at same time. Last year was her first year playing soccer and I didn't pay attention to how many coaches came to the sidelines during a game as I thought this soccer thing was just one season event for her. On the flip side, I really could care less as the coaches that pre-planned to come see my daughter showed up.


It's all relative based on the strength of the team.  30 might be great for a average team.

A few years back, my DDs U15 club team (HS Freshmen) had between 50-60 college coaches at ECNL showcase events and peaked at 70+ at the ECNL playoffs.  At U16 her team had about 40-50 a game, including Surf Cup.


----------



## Livinthedream (Nov 27, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> 60 flyers for the 1st 2 days, what age group?
> U14 would be fantastic, but doubt it.
> U15 would be average
> U16-U17 would be well below turnout average
> U18/19 would be fantastic.


Wow...let it go and be happy for her. There were a lot of coaches at SilverLakes and I am sure there were a large amount of Coaches at Surf. I'll bet a paycheck Silverlakes had 100% more College Coaches on Day 3. 

Stop being the expert on all things recruiting and be happy your DD got herself a spot. I am not affiliated with Legends or Surf, but I took the eye test and I have to give this weekend to SilverLakes. Now during the Summer Showcase...where it's 100 degrees in Norco...my first thought would be Oceanside sure sounds appealing.

Down the road Its going to be tough for OC because those fields are owned by the city. SilverLakes is private property. At OC if something breaks or there is drainage issues you have to dig through a lot more red tape to get the city to fix it. On private property it's a matter of a phone call. I hope everyone made it home safe and everyone's DD gets a few emails from their schools. See some of you in North Carolina.


----------



## NoGoal (Nov 27, 2016)

Livinthedream said:


> Wow...let it go and be happy for her. There were a lot of coaches at SilverLakes and I am sure there were a large amount of Coaches at Surf. I'll bet a paycheck Silverlakes had 100% more College Coaches on Day 3.
> 
> Stop being the expert on all things recruiting and be happy your DD got herself a spot. I am not affiliated with Legends or Surf, but I took the eye test and I have to give this weekend to SilverLakes. Now during the Summer Showcase...where it's 100 degrees in Norco...my first thought would be Oceanside sure sounds appealing.
> 
> Down the road Its going to be tough for OC because those fields are owned by the city. SilverLakes is private property. At OC if something breaks or there is drainage issues you have to dig through a lot more red tape to get the city to fix it. On private property it's a matter of a phone call. I hope everyone made it home safe and everyone's DD gets a few emails from their schools. See some of you in North Carolina.


I should stop, please you should stop!  You didn't post a sorry for the BS propoganda you posted about Surf College Cup NOT giving a REFUND.

Thanks captain obvious, of course Legends had more college coaches on Sunday, because Surf cancelled their Sunday games.  My bad, you probably think 4 college coaches for a Sunday Showcase is a lot.  Do us all a favor and save the BS excuse about private vs public facility.  I bet the reason SilverLakes wasn't cancelled today was because someone didn't want to give a refund.

The eyeball test?  More BS propaganda!  If you think The Legends Thanksgiving will grow to become bigger than Surf college cup....good luck!  Ask West Coast what happened when they tried competing against Surf College Cup and NN the same weekend.  Lets see how this college showcase does next year without Girls DA teams (this year helped with a few ECNL teams).  For someone who claims to have been through the recruiting process twice with both of his DDs.  Then you shoud know that women college coaches will spend their limited recruiting budget on quality players NOT on raised viewing platforms, being driving around on a Benz golf cart and what is being catered in.


----------



## NoGoal (Nov 27, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> I should stop, please you should stop!  You didn't post a sorry for the BS propoganda you posted about Surf College Cup NOT giving a REFUND.
> 
> Thanks captain obvious, of course Legends had more college coaches on Sunday, because Surf cancelled their Sunday games.  My bad, you probably think 4 college coaches for a Sunday Showcase is a lot.  Do us all a favor and save the BS excuse about private vs public facility.  I bet the reason SilverLakes wasn't cancelled today was because someone didn't want to give a refund.
> 
> The eyeball test?  More BS propaganda!  If you think The Legends Thanksgiving will grow to become bigger than Surf college cup....good luck!  Ask West Coast what happened when they tried competing against Surf College Cup and NN the same weekend.  Lets see how this college showcase does next year without Girls DA teams (this year helped with a few ECNL teams).  For someone who claims to have been through the recruiting process twice with both of his DDs.  Then you shoud know that women college coaches will spend their limited recruiting budget on quality players NOT on raised viewing platforms, being driving around on a Benz golf cart and what is being catered in.


And stop talking to college coaches when you hand out your team brochures.  Let them do their jobs, since you are one of those parents...LMAO!


----------



## Livinthedream (Nov 27, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> And stop talking to college coaches when you hand out your team brochures.  Let them do their jobs, since you are one of those parents...LMAO!


Haha...wow, relax! I forgot you are that poster that hates it when others give an opinion. Omg...you need help, maybe you have valuable info but anyone on this board that's doesn't agree with you is automatically attacked by you. I'm really hoping when your DD goes to college you will stop enlightening us with your one sided useless babble. Now, put down your bowl of cereal, light another cigarette, go back to the key board and come back with something witty...you muppet.


----------



## Livinthedream (Nov 27, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> I should stop, please you should stop!  You didn't post a sorry for the BS propoganda you posted about Surf College Cup NOT giving a REFUND.
> 
> Thanks captain obvious, of course Legends had more college coaches on Sunday, because Surf cancelled their Sunday games.  My bad, you probably think 4 college coaches for a Sunday Showcase is a lot.  Do us all a favor and save the BS excuse about private vs public facility.  I bet the reason SilverLakes wasn't cancelled today was because someone didn't want to give a refund.
> 
> The eyeball test?  More BS propaganda!  If you think The Legends Thanksgiving will grow to become bigger than Surf college cup....good luck!  Ask West Coast what happened when they tried competing against Surf College Cup and NN the same weekend.  Lets see how this college showcase does next year without Girls DA teams (this year helped with a few ECNL teams).  For someone who claims to have been through the recruiting process twice with both of his DDs.  Then you shoud know that women college coaches will spend their limited recruiting budget on quality players NOT on raised viewing platforms, being driving around on a Benz golf cart and what is being catered in.


"Then you shoud know that women college coaches will spend their limited recruiting budget on quality players NOT on raised viewing platforms, being driving around on a Benz golf cart and what is being catered in."

The above statement doesn't make sense...College Coaches don't pay to view the talent (but I understand what you mean...I have kids). If both venues are close by each other, then why wouldn't a college coach want to go to the nicer venue. And if the Coaches show up to the nicer venue...the top teams will also enter. Don't hate the world because Hillary lost...your vote didn't matter anyway.


----------



## NoGoal (Nov 27, 2016)

Livinthedream said:


> Haha...wow, relax! I forgot you are that poster that hates it when others give an opinion. Omg...you need help, maybe you have valuable info but anyone on this board that's doesn't agree with you is automatically attacked by you. I'm really hoping when your DD goes to college you will stop enlightening us with your one sided useless babble. Now, put down your bowl of cereal, light another cigarette, go back to the key board and come back with something witty...you muppet.


Muppet?  Nice try for someone posting propaganda BS about Surf College Cup, because his little Mia and her team manager daddy is at the Legends College showcase.  My DD isn't NOT participating at neither events.  I'm posting a FACT that the Surf College Cup is the better showcase and pulled more college coaches with less ECNL teams.....which bodes well for Surf next year!


----------



## outside! (Nov 27, 2016)

SocalSoccerMom said:


> Did anyone have a good experience at NN? We had terrible field and there were no visible coaches in sight.


Sorry you did not have a good experience. We had 24 coaches the first night, 14 the second night (in the rain) and 11 this evening. We played at Army/Navy this year which is a nice field and played at Poinsettia the previous two years. Our girls also played Surf this weekend and had 59 coaches the first day and 33 coaches the second day. For college coaches, Poinsettia is a good venue if you can play on one of the two small turf fields (we have had 40+ coaches show up in the past) but is not so good if you play in the outfield of the baseball field. I don't have any experience with the other NN fields. A lower ranked team may not get the better field assignments and may not have as many coaches show up. No matter what the team ranking, the players must email the coaches they hope will come to see them multiple times. If a team is not highly ranked, it helps to play against a highly ranked team. Full disclosure, our team is with LAGSD and is highly ranked.


----------



## Livinthedream (Nov 27, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Muppet?  Nice try for someone posting propaganda BS about Surf College Cup, because his little Mia and her team manager daddy is at the Legends College showcase.  My DD isn't NOT participating at neither events.  I'm posting a FACT that the Surf College Cup is the better showcase and pulled more college coaches with less ECNL teams.....which bodes well for Surf next year!


You're not stating FACTS, you just attack others who don't agree with you. Your DD wasn't even at any showcase this weekend and you still have to chime in. 
Ok, if I say you win, and Surf Cup is the greatest college viewing showcase in the world...will you go away??? Please.  
Surf Cup is the best!!! No one should ever try anything else...wink wink. Good nite Mike.


----------



## NoGoal (Nov 27, 2016)

Livinthedream said:


> "Then you shoud know that women college coaches will spend their limited recruiting budget on quality players NOT on raised viewing platforms, being driving around on a Benz golf cart and what is being catered in."
> 
> The above statement doesn't make sense...College Coaches don't pay to view the talent (but I understand what you mean...I have kids). If both venues are close by each other, then why wouldn't a college coach want to go to the nicer venue. And if the Coaches show up to the nicer venue...the top teams will also enter. Don't hate the world because Hillary lost...your vote didn't matter anyway.


There you go again....posting propaganda. How hard is it to understand....sigh!  College coaches go where the talent is NOT vice versa.  They spend their limited recruiting $$$ where they can see quality players.  What Legends is doing is trying to lure college coaches as you stated, by wining and dining them with hopes of the talent following.  So, genius how is that going to happen when Girls DA teams are prohibited from playing in college showcases next year?

As for your Hillary post....I wrote in John Kasich!


----------



## Livinthedream (Nov 27, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> There you go again....posting propaganda. How hard is it to understand....sigh!  College coaches go where the talent is NOT vice versa.  They spend their limited recruiting $$$ where they can see quality players.  What Legends is doing is trying to lure college coaches as you stated, by wining and dining them with hopes of the talent following.  So, genius how is that going to happen when Girls DA teams are prohibited from playing in college showcases next year?
> 
> As for your Hillary post....I wrote in John Kasich!


The smartest thing you have said all nite...still hope for you after all.


----------



## NoGoal (Nov 27, 2016)

Livinthedream said:


> You're not stating FACTS, you just attack others who don't agree with you. Your DD wasn't even at any showcase this weekend and you still have to chime in.
> Ok, if I say you win, and Surf Cup is the greatest college viewing showcase in the world...will you go away??? Please.
> Surf Cup is the best!!! No one should ever try anything else...wink wink. Good nite Mike.


FACTS are simple which you FAIL to understand.  I don't have to be at either showcase events to figure out.   500 college coaches at Surf College Cup vs give or take 100 college coaches at Legends Silverlakes.  

You sir are a baised daddy team manager who's DD was at Legends Silverlakes.


----------



## NoGoal (Nov 27, 2016)

Livinthedream said:


> The smartest thing you have said all nite...still hope for you after all.


More like you're CHECKMATE!


----------



## Livinthedream (Nov 27, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> FACTS are simple which you FAIL to understand.  I don't have to be at either showcase events to figure out.   500 college coaches at Surf College Cup vs give or take 100 college coaches at Legends Silverlakes.
> 
> You sir are a baised daddy team manager who's DD was at Legends Silverlakes.


Yes on all accounts...and you Madam are misquoting the facts. 500 college coaches for girls only? Or is that the amount of coaches combined for both Boys and Girls? Good nite EOE (expert on everything).


----------



## NoGoal (Nov 27, 2016)

Livinthedream said:


> Yes on all accounts...and you Madam are misquoting the facts. 500 college coaches for girls only? Or is that the amount of coaches combined for both Boys and Girls? Good nite EOE (expert on everything).


LMAO...okay 300 plus college coaches vs 100 at Legends Silverlakes.   Still a no brainer, if my DD was an uncommitted U15-U16 player.  I would want my DD's team at Surf College Cup, if the team wasn't ECNL.


----------



## Swoosh (Nov 27, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> More like you're CHECKMATE!


Games guaranteed rain or shine.  No brainer for families and for coaches.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Nov 27, 2016)

Livinthedream said:


> "Then you shoud know that women college coaches will spend their limited recruiting budget on quality players NOT on raised viewing platforms, being driving around on a Benz golf cart and what is being catered in."
> 
> The above statement doesn't make sense...College Coaches don't pay to view the talent (but I understand what you mean...I have kids). If both venues are close by each other, then why wouldn't a college coach want to go to the nicer venue. And if the Coaches show up to the nicer venue...the top teams will also enter. Don't hate the world because Hillary lost...your vote didn't matter anyway.


What does Hillary have to do with this? Limited recruiting budget means they can't waste their time/money going places without the talent that they are looking for.  The top teams make their decisions at the beginning of the season.  My player always got her complete schedule for the year in August.


----------



## NoGoal (Nov 27, 2016)

Swoosh said:


> Games guaranteed rain or shine.  No brainer for families and for coaches.


You're such a genius....that's why Legends Silverlakes packed the house with 100 or so college coaches vs Surf having at the very leasr double and closer to triple that amount.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 27, 2016)

How do I unfollow?
This is worse than watching my in laws complain about each other at thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## NoGoal (Nov 27, 2016)

Livinthedream, clicking the dumb button doesn't count and appear as a negative (red) post anymore.  LMAO!


----------



## Swoosh (Nov 27, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> You're such a genius....that's why Legends Silverlakes packed the house with 100 or so college coaches vs Surf having at the very leasr double and closer to triple that amount.


You can't possibly think people will forget this rain out or do you???? 

I think you lose this time and as much as you love to argue, there is no more argument.


----------



## NoGoal (Nov 27, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Livinthedream, clicking the dumb button doesn't count and appear as a negative (red) post anymore.  LMAO!


So were the college coaches able to do their job with you yappin at them during the game or were you holding the umbrella keeping them dry today.  My bad, CaliKlines was holding the umbrella.


----------



## NoGoal (Nov 27, 2016)

Swoosh said:


> You can't possibly think people will forget this rain out or do you????
> 
> I think you lose this time and as much as you love to argue, there is no more argument.


Let me think, 100 vs 300 college coaches.   Oh yeah it hardly rains in SoCal and Legends Silverlakes will be unable to draw the coaches with Girls DA teams prohibited from playing college showcases next year.


----------



## Livinthedream (Nov 27, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Livinthedream, clicking the dumb button doesn't appear as a negative mark red mark anymore.  LMAO!


Good nit


NoGoal said:


> So were the college coaches able to do their job with you yappin at them during the game or were you holding the umbrella keeping them dry today.  My bad, CaliKlines was holding the umbrella.


Why do you care...all the top Slammer teams were at Silverlakes. I'm surprised we didn't see you outside the fence yelling at people who were attending. Stop being a jerk Rob and go away.


----------



## NoGoal (Nov 27, 2016)

Livinthedream said:


> Good nit
> 
> Why do you care...all the top Slammer teams were at Silverlakes. I'm surprised we didn't see you outside the fence yelling at people who were attending. Stop being a jerk Rob and go away.


I care, because you are posting propaganda BS and ulittle parents read this forum.  So what, if the Slammers top teams participated this YEAR.  That isn't going to be the case next year with Girls DA prohibited from attending.  So as an unbaised poster....posters with ulittle DDs are better off at a tried and proven college Thanksgiving Showcase which is Surf College Cup.


----------



## NoGoal (Nov 27, 2016)

BTW, Livinthedream aka Alex A. the team manager for Beach FC Academy 2001.  Congrats to your DD committing to UCSB.


----------



## NoGoal (Nov 27, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> BTW, Livinthedream aka Alex A. the team manager for Beach FC Academy 2001.  Congrats to your DD committing to UCSB.


Oppss, got to give credit where credit is do.  Alex is the Team manager for Beach FC Academy 2000.


----------



## Livinthedream (Nov 28, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Oppss, got to give credit where credit is do.  Alex is the Team manager for Beach FC Academy 2000.


Thanks for the props


----------



## Panenka (Nov 28, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Oppss, got to give credit where credit is do.  Alex is the Team manager for Beach FC Academy 2000.


For a minute I thought both of you were sisters!!!!!!


----------



## gkrent (Nov 28, 2016)

I was very happy with the turnout for my younger player at Silverlakes.  Nearly all the schools that she has contacted were there.


----------



## sierrasracing (Nov 28, 2016)

FWIW: Our team Boys 2000 U17 played at the November Nights at Poinsettia baseball grass fields Friday and Saturday and La Costa HS grass fields (horrible) on Sunday,and in 3 days I didn't see one single coach.. Even though our boys won all 3 games and their bracket. Perhaps because they played in the grass fields ? IDK but it feels just like a big scam and rip off , And they didn't even gave out pins for the players.


----------



## outside! (Nov 28, 2016)

sierrasracing said:


> FWIW: Our team Boys 2000 U17 played at the November Nights at Poinsettia baseball grass fields Friday and Saturday and La Costa HS grass fields (horrible) on Sunday,and in 3 days I didn't see one single coach.. Even though our boys won all 3 games and their bracket. Perhaps because they played in the grass fields ? IDK but it feels just like a big scam and rip off , And they didn't even gave out pins for the players.


Bummer. I have always felt bad for the teams that play on the baseball field as it is away from the action and kind of hard to find. I have worked that field before and have seen college coaches there however. I am curious, do you have any idea how many emails the players sent out to college coaches?


----------



## Livinthedream (Nov 28, 2016)

gkrent said:


> I was very happy with the turnout for my younger player at Silverlakes.  Nearly all the schools that she has contacted were there.


Here is what one of the parents send me this morning:

*Despite the fact that Surf had over 500 college coaches' names listed (multiple names for a single school), there were only 76 D1 colleges (women's) that signed up.  That compares with 68 D1 colleges at Silverlakes.  So Surf had only 8 more D1 college women's programs than Silverlakes.  For a first-year showcase and fairly late notice, that's not too shabby at all.  And if you look at schools that only went to Silverlakes vs the ones that only went to Surf, I'd prefer Silverlakes with schools such as Stanford, Northwestern, West Virginia, Berkeley, and Colorado that only signed up for Silverlakes.  And we got to play all 3 days and 4 games, all games were high quality competition.  Really glad we did this showcase instead.*

As long as you(the parent) are happy with how your money is being spent...does it really matter which showcase you attend. It's nice to have choices and competition between all 3 showcases just makes it better for Teams in the long run.


----------



## Sped (Nov 28, 2016)

sierrasracing said:


> FWIW: Our team Boys 2000 U17 played at the November Nights at Poinsettia baseball grass fields Friday and Saturday and La Costa HS grass fields (horrible) on Sunday,and in 3 days I didn't see one single coach.. Even though our boys won all 3 games and their bracket. Perhaps because they played in the grass fields ? IDK but it feels just like a big scam and rip off , And they didn't even gave out pins for the players.


do U17's really care about pins still?


----------



## sierrasracing (Nov 28, 2016)

Sped said:


> do U17's really care about pins still?


I do. specially when they charge so much and don't deliver as promised, it's the principle behind.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Nov 28, 2016)

Livinthedream said:


> Here is what one of the parents send me this morning:
> 
> *Despite the fact that Surf had over 500 college coaches' names listed (multiple names for a single school), there were only 76 D1 colleges (women's) that signed up.  That compares with 68 D1 colleges at Silverlakes.  So Surf had only 8 more D1 college women's programs than Silverlakes.  For a first-year showcase and fairly late notice, that's not too shabby at all.  And if you look at schools that only went to Silverlakes vs the ones that only went to Surf, I'd prefer Silverlakes with schools such as Stanford, Northwestern, West Virginia, Berkeley, and Colorado that only signed up for Silverlakes.  And we got to play all 3 days and 4 games, all games were high quality competition.  Really glad we did this showcase instead.*
> 
> As long as you(the parent) are happy with how your money is being spent...does it really matter which showcase you attend. It's nice to have choices and competition between all 3 showcases just makes it better for Teams in the long run.


I would love to see the coaches list for this showcase.  West Virginia played yesterday so if the coaches were there it was Friday and they took a redeye back.  Not that it matters to me.  I already know what a draw Surf Cup is and I know that top tier teams are looking for top tier talent (you know talent with YNT in the resume or at least ODP regional team on the resume and YNT level talent).  Thanks you in advance for posting.


----------



## NoGoal (Nov 28, 2016)

Livinthedream said:


> Here is what one of the parents send me this morning:
> 
> *Despite the fact that Surf had over 500 college coaches' names listed (multiple names for a single school), there were only 76 D1 colleges (women's) that signed up.  That compares with 68 D1 colleges at Silverlakes.  So Surf had only 8 more D1 college women's programs than Silverlakes.  For a first-year showcase and fairly late notice, that's not too shabby at all.  And if you look at schools that only went to Silverlakes vs the ones that only went to Surf, I'd prefer Silverlakes with schools such as Stanford, Northwestern, West Virginia, Berkeley, and Colorado that only signed up for Silverlakes.  And we got to play all 3 days and 4 games, all games were high quality competition.  Really glad we did this showcase instead.*
> 
> As long as you(the parent) are happy with how your money is being spent...does it really matter which showcase you attend. It's nice to have choices and competition between all 3 showcases just makes it better for Teams in the long run.


You are the biggest propaganda bullshitter.  1st you post Surf College Cup didn't provide refunds and now your spinning your post, they had only *76 D1* college women coaches signed up.  I counted over 160 college coaches who registered(not counting duplicate colleges with assistant coaches) and the list starts with the letter "I".  So it's safe to say Surf College Cup had over 200 colleges registered.

http://surfcup.com/2016/10/attending-coach-list/

For the ulittle parents reading.  Unless your DDs will play for a Girls DA team next season....the schools like Stanford, Northwestern, West Virginia, Berkeley and Colorado will be recruiting from the Girls DA club pool and will favor the players with YNT experience or in the YNT pool.  If your DD plays for a non-Girls DA/ECNL club....then you are better off playing at Surf College Cup...where there will be more mid-major D1, D2-D3 and NAIA schools attending.  One thing I have learned through the 8 or so years of club soccer....club's will sell pie in the sky D1 school scholarship to parents.  What I have learned at SoCal Blues when my DD was U14, cast a big net, pair the interested schools down by your financials and be realistic with your DDs athletic abilities.


----------



## NoGoal (Nov 28, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> I would love to see the coaches list for this showcase.  West Virginia played yesterday so if the coaches were there it was Friday and they took a redeye back.  Not that it matters to me.  I already know what a draw Surf Cup is and I know that top tier teams are looking for top tier talent (you know talent with YNT in the resume or at least ODP regional team on the resume and YNT level talent).  Thanks you in advance for posting.


https://tgs.totalglobalsports.com/public/collgecoachattending.aspx?eid=323


----------



## Livinthedream (Nov 28, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> You are the biggest propaganda bullshitter.  1st you post Surf College Cup didn't provide refunds and now your spinning your post, they had only *76 D1* college women coaches signed up.  I counted over 160 college coaches who registered(not counting duplicate colleges with assistant coaches) and the list starts with the letter "I".  So it's safe to say Surf College Cup had over 200 colleges registered.
> 
> http://surfcup.com/2016/10/attending-coach-list/
> 
> For the ulittle parents reading.  Unless your DDs will play for a Girls DA team next season....the schools like Stanford, Northwestern, West Virginia, Berkeley and Colorado will be recruiting from the Girls DA club pool and will favor the players with YNT experience or in the YNT pool.  If your DD plays for a non-Girls DA/ECNL club....then you are better off playing at Surf College Cup...where there will be more mid-major D1, D2-D3 and NAIA schools attending.  One thing I have learned through the 8 or so years of club soccer....club's will sell pie in the sky D1 school scholarship to parents.  What I have learned at SoCal Blues when my DD was U14, cast a big net, pair the interested schools down by your financials and be realistic with your DDs athletic abilities.


Can anyone else on this board post anything that doesn't agree with you? SS worked for our club and I'm sure their were a lot of other satisfied clubs that attended. Please watch the language...this forum is for info and entertainment, no need to use profanity. I tried to sent you a private message, but you apparently don't except them.


----------



## NoGoal (Nov 28, 2016)

Livinthedream said:


> Can anyone else on this board post anything that doesn't agree with you? SS worked for our club and I'm sure their were a lot of other satisfied clubs that attended. Please watch the language...this forum is for info and entertainment, no need to use profanity. I tried to sent you a private message, but you apparently don't except them.


Don't PIVOT from the fact you are spinning propaganda with your post that Surf College Cup only had 76 D1 college coaches to make your comparisons.  As for calling you a bullshitter, I call it as I see it.  You are also NOT the forum moderator, Dom is.  I will stop when, Dom warns me to stop posting the word bullshit.

As I posted prior,  Legends SilverLakes next year will not have Girls DA clubs participating...this in turn will have less college coaches attending next year.


----------



## lkbink (Nov 28, 2016)

Nice Douchefest lads! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 28, 2016)

Can't you two just agree to disagree?  As players, you go where your team goes.  We as parents don't get to dictate to the team/coach we simply try to align our kids with the right club/coach that will help reach the goal your child has set. 

If there was no rain, I would have to say everyone who attended an event this weekend would have walked away satisfied. 

For the record, my DD was at SilverLakes, she's an '04 so it made no difference from a college scout perspective.  But it gave her some perspective watching some of her older friends play in front of scouts.  She was a bit star struck.


----------



## CaliKlines (Nov 28, 2016)

NoGoal, as a parent I would prefer to play an event at Silverlakes over a San Diego Surf event. Here are my reasons why...you may have a different opinion, but do not tell me that I am wrong. It is my opinion and it has been echoed by many younger parents that I have had the pleasure of meeting.

1. Silverlakes is more centrally located than Turkey Surf. (This is more fact than opinion, but I'm sure you'll say that I am wrong.) There are more elite level teams, as well as more teams in general, located closer to Silverlakes. Why should we have to schlep our families to San Diego over the holiday weekend? It is much better to save the money and sleep in our own beds. Or in your case, under your own rock.

And if there are more elite teams closer to Silverlakes, and the coaches will follow where the elite players are, then why would any elite team elect to go to SD, and force their families to stay in hotels, spending money to eat meals out (when there are plenty of delicious leftovers in the fridge), and pay higher parking fees for a mud filled lot? Right?

2. Much nicer facilities. From concessions to fields to coaches VIP tent, and even the Mercedes golf carts...and when the Fieldhouse is completed, it will be even nicer. That may not be important to you, but plenty of coaches expressed their opinions to me, and guess what, you were way in the minority. To put it another way, the amenities don't hurt.

3. Don't refute my opinions by suggesting that there won't be Thanksgiving Showcases next year because DA will not participate. There will be plenty of high quality college programs looking for the right USYS National League players to round out their rosters. And they will find them at 
Silverlakes.

Looking forward to the holidays, and have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## MakeAPlay (Nov 28, 2016)

CaliKlines said:


> NoGoal, as a parent I would prefer to play an event at Silverlakes over a San Diego Surf event. Here are my reasons why...you may have a different opinion, but do not tell me that I am wrong. It is my opinion and it has been echoed by many younger parents that I have had the pleasure of meeting.
> 
> 1. Silverlakes is more centrally located than Turkey Surf. (This is more fact than opinion, but I'm sure you'll say that I am wrong.) There are more elite level teams, as well as more teams in general, located closer to Silverlakes. Why should we have to schlep our families to San Diego over the holiday weekend? It is much better to save the money and sleep in our own beds. Or in your case, under your own rock.
> 
> ...



I think that this speaks the loudest...

https://sites.google.com/site/soccerrecruits/

http://www.ussoccer.com/us-under20-womens-national-team

http://www.ussoccer.com/us-under17-womens-national-team

Where do these players come from?  That's were the coaches of the top schools will be.  Period.


----------



## NoGoal (Nov 28, 2016)

CaliKlines said:


> NoGoal, as a parent I would prefer to play an event at Silverlakes over a San Diego Surf event. Here are my reasons why...you may have a different opinion, but do not tell me that I am wrong. It is my opinion and it has been echoed by many younger parents that I have had the pleasure of meeting.
> 
> 1. Silverlakes is more centrally located than Turkey Surf. (This is more fact than opinion, but I'm sure you'll say that I am wrong.) There are more elite level teams, as well as more teams in general, located closer to Silverlakes. Why should we have to schlep our families to San Diego over the holiday weekend? It is much better to save the money and sleep in our own beds. Or in your case, under your own rock.


Centrally located? ....that is all relative based on geographic region.  Eagles, MVLA, Del Sol are a few clubs, I am sure paid for hotel rooms at SilverLakes.  WCFC, SoCal Blues, Carlsbad Elite, and the other South OC and San Diego clubs didn't have to pay for hotel rooms at Surf College Cup.  You are splitting hairs.     



CaliKlines said:


> And if there are more elite teams closer to Silverlakes, and the coaches will follow where the elite players are, then why would any elite team elect to go to SD, and force their families to stay in hotels, spending money to eat meals out (when there are plenty of delicious leftovers in the fridge), and pay higher parking fees for a mud filled lot? Right?


See above reply.  So are you saying their were more elite teams at Silverlakes than Surf College Cup?  I beg to differ,  It would say it was about the same and truth be told.....this is NOT about giving families an additional showcase event.  Nothing is done for free....this is about Legends making money, PERIOD!



CaliKlines said:


> 2. Much nicer facilities. From concessions to fields to coaches VIP tent, and even the Mercedes golf carts...and when the Fieldhouse is completed, it will be even nicer. That may not be important to you, but plenty of coaches expressed their opinions to me, and guess what, you were way in the minority. To put it another way, the amenities don't hurt.


Nicer facility? It's in Eastvale, still better than Lancaster, but you post like it's in Newport Beach or some ritzy area. LOL!  Maybe if your DD played and you experienced a ECNL college showcase....you would have know Legends SilverLakes provided nothing new, because ECNL has already provided those amenities.  

Also, all it takes is to feed college coaches a nice meal and cart them around in a Mercedes Benz golf cart.  Then the college coaches are in the wrong occupation.  Then all AYSO has to do, is cater in a Flemings lunch buffet and cart them around in a Rolls Royce golf cart and they will get their U14-U18 AYSO players committed also.    



CaliKlines said:


> 3. Don't refute my opinions by suggesting that there won't be Thanksgiving Showcases next year because DA will not participate. There will be plenty of high quality college programs looking for the right USYS National League players to round out their rosters. And they will find them at
> Silverlakes.


Show me a post where I posted Legends Silverlakes will NOT run their Thanksgiving Showcase next year....sigh!  I posted, SilverLakes will be unable to attract the same amount or quality of college coaches without the Girls DA teams next year.  Livinthedream also posted the top Slammers teams were at SilverLakes as a justification it was the showcase to be at this past weekend.  Well next year,  all 11 SoCal Girls DA clubs, including your beloved Legends will not have their teams at SilverLakes next year.  College Coaches follow the elite players and not who is going to feed them the best meal.

You are a true Legends HOMER and SilverLakes College Showcase is run by Legends....enough said.


----------



## NoGoal (Nov 28, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> I think that this speaks the loudest...
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/soccerrecruits/
> 
> ...


Bingo...the top college soccer programs will most likely be at some Girls DA showcase next year.  The next level of teams below Girls DA are better off registering their teams at proven college showcases such as Surf Cup, Surf College Cup, and Las Vegas Showcase.


----------



## Livinthedream (Nov 28, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Centrally located? ....that is all relative based on geographic region.  Eagles, MVLA, Del Sol are a few clubs, I am sure paid for hotel rooms at SilverLakes.  WCFC, SoCal Blues, Carlsbad Elite, and the other South OC and San Diego clubs didn't have to pay for hotel rooms at Surf College Cup.  You are splitting hairs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just love the fact that his little brain was working overtime spitting out all his useless babble. He must be a real peach at the nieghborhood picnics...if he even gets invited.


----------



## BJ18 (Nov 28, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Bingo...the top college soccer programs will most likely be at some Girls DA showcase next year.  The next level of teams below Girls DA are better off registering their teams at proven college showcases such as Surf Cup, Surf College Cup, and Las Vegas Showcase.


You sure are a Legends hater.  You need to get over it already.  Not sure what your issue is/was but it's time to move on.


----------



## NoGoal (Nov 28, 2016)

Livinthedream said:


> I just love the fact that his little brain was working overtime spitting out all his useless babble. He must be a real peach at the nieghborhood picnics...if he even gets invited.


I find it amusing that it happens to be Legends(CaliKlines and Swoosh) and Beach (YOU) posters who try and hype up SilverLakes.  Have you guys ever been to an a well run college showcase? Oh that's right,  Legends and Beach weren't ECNL.  So, you don't know, LMAO!


----------



## NoGoal (Nov 28, 2016)

BJ18 said:


> You sure are a Legends hater.  You need to get over it already.  Not sure what your issue is/was but it's time to move on.


Actually my son played for GFC/Legends for 6 years and DD played for GFC/Legends for 2 years.  I know how the club operates, because my wife and I were former team managers at the club.   IMO, SoCal Blues and Eagles are both better clubs.  I recall when GFC/Legends was still in it's infancy...JH would consult with Bobak about his club, especially after the Legends Boys program left for Chelsea FC formerly LAFC.


----------



## NoGoal (Nov 28, 2016)

BJ18 said:


> You sure are a Legends hater.  You need to get over it already.  Not sure what your issue is/was but it's time to move on.


BJ, aren't you wondering why Legends didn't have a Boys showcase this past weekend?  I'm sure you can figure it out yourself.........if not, here is a hint.  It has to do with M and ends with Y.


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Nov 28, 2016)

Well, we could go on and on debating the pros and cons of all the showcases this past weekend.  Parents, just remember this:  If your DD has talent, regardless of team or what showcase you attend, coaches will come.  They will find your DD.  Don't get too hung up on all this chatter and nonsense.


----------



## NoGoal (Nov 28, 2016)

Calisoccer11 said:


> Well, we could go on and on debating the pros and cons of all the showcases this past weekend.  Parents, just remember this:  If your DD has talent, regardless of team or what showcase you attend, coaches will come.  They will find your DD.  Don't get too hung up on all this chatter and nonsense.


Check this out Livingthedream.  I agree with Calisoccer, I would add make sure your DD emails and contacts college coaches though.  I know of several players who waited until their HS Jr year to send emails to college coaches and were to late.  They still committed to great D3/D2 academic schools though.  Remember the 2 cliches; early bird gets the worm and squeeky door gets the oil.


----------



## socalsoccercoach (Nov 28, 2016)

I thought Silverlakes did a fantastic job and the level of play was pretty good. I don't think this will have a major impact on Surf as Surf Cup is a brand and great event for a reason. The long term impact is more likely on November nights as word was the level of play was down at that event. Plus that event is hard on college coaches because of the multiple sites. Saturday had a much better turnout at Silverlakes while to be honest Friday was pretty quiet on the D1 front as far as coaches.


----------



## Dos Equis (Nov 28, 2016)

Livinthedream said:


> * And if you look at schools that only went to Silverlakes vs the ones that only went to Surf, I'd prefer Silverlakes with schools such as Stanford, Northwestern, West Virginia, Berkeley, and Colorado that only signed up for Silverlakes. *


I cannot comment on SilverLakes since I was not there, but Northwestern had a women's coach at a 1:00 PM Friday game at Surf, sitting around 20 feet from me holding our team pamphlet.  And while I did not hand this coach a pamphlet, my daughter's coach had a conversation with the Cal coach (meaning Berkeley, though my friends who went there seem to call it Cal or California) after her 1:00 PM Saturday game.  

Unless you have representatives at both events taking attendance, I would be careful making claims on who was or was not at either event based on posted lists or coach/tournament director say-so.


----------



## lkbink (Nov 29, 2016)

Oddly enough, the head Women's coach from Northwestern was watching a Beach Academy game on Saturday morning at Silverlakes. Could it be possible that coaches actually know how to move from one venue to another?? Hmmmm????


----------



## MakeAPlay (Nov 29, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Check this out Livingthedream.  I agree with Calisoccer, I would add make sure your DD emails and contacts college coaches though.  I know of several players who waited until their HS Jr year to send emails to college coaches and were to late.  They still committed to great D3/D2 academic schools though.  Remember the 2 cliches; early bird gets the worm and squeeky door gets the oil.


Don't forget, "A closed mouth don't get fed."


----------



## MakeAPlay (Nov 29, 2016)

Dos Equis said:


> I cannot comment on SilverLakes since I was not there, but Northwestern had a women's coach at a 1:00 PM Friday game at Surf, sitting around 20 feet from me holding our team pamphlet.  And while I did not hand this coach a pamphlet, my daughter's coach had a conversation with the Cal coach (meaning Berkeley, though my friends who went there seem to call it Cal or California) after her 1:00 PM Saturday game.
> 
> Unless you have representatives at both events taking attendance, I would be careful making claims on who was or was not at either event based on posted lists or coach/tournament director say-so.


Surf Cup and Surf Thanksgiving always has a wide variety of coaches and usually has YNT scouts there too.  Why is this even a debate.  Let people claim what they want.  The proof is right here:

https://sites.google.com/site/soccerrecruits/


----------



## NoGoal (Nov 29, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> Don't forget, "A closed mouth don't get fed."


This is a true story.  I recall an individual who's opinion was having his DD send emails and calling college coaches was pimping out his DD.  His attitude was, if they want my DD the college coaches know where to find her. By her Sr year she still didn't received any offers and ended up uncommitted.  Don't let this be your DD ulittle parents.


----------



## etc1217 (Nov 29, 2016)

At the end of the day wherever you ended up, all that matters was if your DD was happy with the coaches that showed up to watch her.  It's not a competition on who had the better turn-out, it is about what coaches matter to your DD and were they there to see her play. Both showcases had good turn-outs regardless if it was 100 or 300 coaches, only a handful of them truly matter to the player because it's not all about playing soccer in college it's also about the education and some D2 and D3 schools are better academically than some D1. BTW, my DD played at Silverlake and IMO, it was a nicely run showcase. Parking was good and fields were nice even in the rain.


----------



## sierrasracing (Nov 29, 2016)

As of right now, they haven't updated and posted all the results in the November Nights webpage. To me  this doesn't speak about a well run showcase.


----------



## outside! (Nov 29, 2016)

sierrasracing said:


> As of right now, they haven't updated and posted all the results in the November Nights webpage. To me  this doesn't speak about a well run showcase.


Thanks for the info. I have sent a message to the management. You can do the same if you like.

I never did hear how proactive your team's players were with emailing college coaches. How many did your son email? Our uncommitted players were required to email 10 college coaches and CC their club coach.


----------



## sierrasracing (Nov 29, 2016)

outside! said:


> Thanks for the info. I have sent a message to the management. You can do the same if you like.
> 
> I never did hear how proactive your team's players were with emailing college coaches. How many did your son email? Our uncommitted players were required to email 10 college coaches and CC their club coach.


I did send an email to November nights people, And some of the boys did send emails (not all);  after talking a little more with other parents, one coach did show up. Perhaps they was more but I didn't see anymore and i was looking;  I know that rain and playing in the bad fields help us very little; But it really was a shame because We did have a rocky year, you know having to split the team because of the age changes but after a rocky start We finally got the team together and they played their best 3  games of the season.


----------



## Bdobyns (Nov 29, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> Surf Cup and Surf Thanksgiving always has a wide variety of coaches and usually has YNT scouts there too.  Why is this even a debate.  Let people claim what they want.  The proof is right here:
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/soccerrecruits/


Don't see how that is proof of anything to do with the showcases.

Kind of cool to see that as of 11/29

Legends has 9-2017, 6-2018 and 1-2019 girls already committed.  That is really good for a Girls Academy club!!!!


----------



## MakeAPlay (Nov 29, 2016)

Bdobyns said:


> Don't see how that is proof of anything to do with the showcases.
> 
> Kind of cool to see that as of 11/29
> 
> Legends has 9-2017, 6-2018 and 1-2019 girls already committed.  That is really good for a Girls Academy club!!!!


Brian I figured that this would go over a lot of people's head which is why I posted it.  Part of the entertainment for me of this forum is seeing how people's take on things changes once reality hits and they realize they were wrong.  I know many posters that were pro "Club X" and talked about how great it was and then reality hits and they aren't in the best situation.  You as an educator should be able to read between the lines.  However, I will explain it just for kicks and giggles.  Compare Legends and Surf in terms of college commits.  There is no comparison.  Surf will always draw in players as they not only have a plethora of talented players but the teams play sophisticated soccer and more importantly the players do well in college.  That creates repeat customers.  I honestly don't care if people go where they want to go.  Everyone has to live with their decisions and their consequences.  I have been on these boards for a long time and seen many parents fall for the snake charmer and end up with nothing or something that is not so great.  At the end of the day it is about the players which is why Legends homers try so hard to attract them.  Surf doesn't have to do that.  They just seem to show up on their doorsteps.  There is a reason for that...


----------



## NoGoal (Nov 29, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> Brian I figured that this would go over a lot of people's head which is why I posted it.  Part of the entertainment for me of this forum is seeing how people's take on things changes once reality hits and they realize they were wrong.  I know many posters that were pro "Club X" and talked about how great it was and then reality hits and they aren't in the best situation.  You as an educator should be able to read between the lines.  However, I will explain it just for kicks and giggles.  Compare Legends and Surf in terms of college commits.  There is no comparison.  Surf will always draw in players as they not only have a plethora of talented players but the teams play sophisticated soccer and more importantly the players do well in college.  That creates repeat customers.  I honestly don't care if people go where they want to go.  Everyone has to live with their decisions and their consequences.  I have been on these boards for a long time and seen many parents fall for the snake charmer and end up with nothing or something that is not so great.  At the end of the day it is about the players which is why Legends homers try so hard to attract them.  Surf doesn't have to do that.  They just seem to show up on their doorsteps.  There is a reason for that...


MAP, be careful you might be labeled a Legends hater. LMAO!


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 1, 2016)

http://goalnation.com/22nd-annual-surf-college-cup-showcase/

I think that Anson Dorrance says it best.


----------



## CaliKlines (Dec 1, 2016)

Here are some additional opinions about an upstart showcase that exceeded all expectations...the convenient one.

http://goalnation.com/1st-annual-girls-silverlakes-college-showcase/


----------



## espola (Dec 1, 2016)

CaliKlines said:


> Here are some additional opinions about an upstart showcase that exceeded all expectations...the convenient one.
> 
> http://goalnation.com/1st-annual-girls-silverlakes-college-showcase/


Reads like a press release.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Dec 1, 2016)

How lucky we are to have two outstanding events for our children! It really doesn't matter which you think is best. Well done to both on great showcases. We have great kids, great talent, great teams, great events and still we take to the forums to complain! Well done to those who put the time and effort into these events! Couldn't care less which is best, both do a great job


----------



## SpeedK1llz (Dec 1, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> http://goalnation.com/22nd-annual-surf-college-cup-showcase/
> 
> I think that Anson Dorrance says it best.


But wait, I didn't see any BMW golf carts there?


----------



## Lambchop (Dec 1, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> Brian I figured that this would go over a lot of people's head which is why I posted it.  Part of the entertainment for me of this forum is seeing how people's take on things changes once reality hits and they realize they were wrong.  I know many posters that were pro "Club X" and talked about how great it was and then reality hits and they aren't in the best situation.  You as an educator should be able to read between the lines.  However, I will explain it just for kicks and giggles.  Compare Legends and Surf in terms of college commits.  There is no comparison.  Surf will always draw in players as they not only have a plethora of talented players but the teams play sophisticated soccer and more importantly the players do well in college.  That creates repeat customers.  I honestly don't care if people go where they want to go.  Everyone has to live with their decisions and their consequences.  I have been on these boards for a long time and seen many parents fall for the snake charmer and end up with nothing or something that is not so great.  At the end of the day it is about the players which is why Legends homers try so hard to attract them.  Surf doesn't have to do that.  They just seem to show up on their doorsteps.  There is a reason for that...


Well, for a long time they (Surf ) were the only game in town (fall showcase) if they didn't attract college coaches I would be worried.  Now, there is additional venues to watch elite players.  Coaches want to see the elite players play where ever that may be.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Dec 1, 2016)

Lambchop said:


> Well, for a long time they (Surf ) were the only game in town (fall showcase) if they didn't attract college coaches I would be worried.  Now, there is additional venues to watch elite players.  Coaches want to see the elite players play where ever that may be.


Can you name one "Elite" player in US youth soccer who currently plays club?


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Dec 1, 2016)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Can you name one "Elite" player in US youth soccer who currently plays club?


My daughter. Go away.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Dec 1, 2016)

LadiesMan217 said:


> My daughter. Go away.


Good luck to you!


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Dec 1, 2016)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Good luck to you!


Thank You!


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 2, 2016)

CaliKlines said:


> Here are some additional opinions about an upstart showcase that exceeded all expectations...the convenient one.
> 
> http://goalnation.com/1st-annual-girls-silverlakes-college-showcase/


With all due respect Cali are you really trying to compare an article that is clearly a marketing piece and which only quotes a car salesman (the Mercedes GM) to one that quotes Anson Dorrance (let's just call him the godfather of women's soccer in the US) and gives his opinion?  I expect better efforts from you sir.  Are you still nursing the Thanksgiving hangover?  Even the Legion of Legend's Homers (let's call them the LLH going forward) won't try to defend that one!


----------



## CaliKlines (Dec 2, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> With all due respect Cali are you really trying to compare an article that is clearly a marketing piece and which only quotes a car salesman (the Mercedes GM) to one that quotes Anson Dorrance (let's just call him the godfather of women's soccer in the US) and gives his opinion?  I expect better efforts from you sir.  Are you still nursing the Thanksgiving hangover?  Even the Legion of Legend's Homers (let's call them the LLH going forward) won't try to defend that one!


When Coach Dorrance made that statement, had he ever been to a Silverlakes College Showcase? No? Then how could he compare the two? Also, the link you posted is nothing more than a carefully crafted marketing piece that doesn't address Surf's inconvenient location or the years of $10 parking fees from thousands of family vehicles that has done nothing to improve their parking situation. Where will Coach Dorrance go next year when all of the elite teams and players decide to play in a less expensive and more convenient location? By your own argument, they will go where the players go. As a parent, I know where I want my player to go. It is no contest. I prefer being able to sleep in my own bed during the Thanksgiving Holiday, and being able to visit with family and out of town guests, and save my hard earned $ for the Christmas holiday (which usually follows pretty close behind Turkey Day).

O-side gives  you "occasional ocean breezes", but more frequent "questionable breezes" since it is built on top of rotting, decaying garbage.  The Silverlakes College Showcase has NEVER been rained out. Can Surf say the same thing? And I love your obsession with the Mercedes golf carts...don't forget to also mention the sushi bar, cigar rolling station, and live bands introduced by the progressive staff of the Silverlakes College Showcase. Remember, those college coaches are going to go where the greatest concentration of the elite players/teams go....and which area has the greater concentration of top teams/players? San Diego County or LA/Orange/Riverside counties? Just give it up...there is no comparison when you really sit down and think about it.

_"THE MONEY WE HAVE SAVED THEIR PARENTS — IT HAS TO BE OVER $100,000,000,000,” SAYS CONNERELY."_  And I've never heard anyone from Silverlakes taking credit for the hard work of the players.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 2, 2016)

Lambchop said:


> Well, for a long time they (Surf ) were the only game in town (fall showcase) if they didn't attract college coaches I would be worried.  Now, there is additional venues to watch elite players.  Coaches want to see the elite players play where ever that may be.


I agree with you 100% that coaches will go wherever the elite players that they are interested are playing at.


----------



## SpeedK1llz (Dec 2, 2016)

This is my new favorite thread...


----------



## Coach_JimmyZ (Dec 2, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BNVHaJOhIal/?taken-by=silverlakespark

Jurgen was at Silverlakes. I wonder if he'll be involved with a club program?


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Dec 2, 2016)

Coach_JimmyZ said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BNVHaJOhIal/?taken-by=silverlakespark
> 
> Jurgen was at Silverlakes. I wonder if he'll be involved with a club program?


It would be nice for him to work with players who have potential for once!


----------



## espola (Dec 2, 2016)

Coach_JimmyZ said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BNVHaJOhIal/?taken-by=silverlakespark
> 
> Jurgen was at Silverlakes. I wonder if he'll be involved with a club program?


If he takes another job too soon will he lose his severance package?


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 2, 2016)

CaliKlines said:


> When Coach Dorrance made that statement, had he ever been to a Silverlakes College Showcase? No? Then how could he compare the two? Also, the link you posted is nothing more than a carefully crafted marketing piece that doesn't address Surf's inconvenient location or the years of $10 parking fees from thousands of family vehicles that has done nothing to improve their parking situation. Where will Coach Dorrance go next year when all of the elite teams and players decide to play in a less expensive and more convenient location? By your own argument, they will go where the players go. As a parent, I know where I want my player to go. It is no contest. I prefer being able to sleep in my own bed during the Thanksgiving Holiday, and being able to visit with family and out of town guests, and save my hard earned $ for the Christmas holiday (which usually follows pretty close behind Turkey Day).
> 
> O-side gives  you "occasional ocean breezes", but more frequent "questionable breezes" since it is built on top of rotting, decaying garbage.  The Silverlakes College Showcase has NEVER been rained out. Can Surf say the same thing? And I love your obsession with the Mercedes golf carts...don't forget to also mention the sushi bar, cigar rolling station, and live bands introduced by the progressive staff of the Silverlakes College Showcase. Remember, those college coaches are going to go where the greatest concentration of the elite players/teams go....and which area has the greater concentration of top teams/players? San Diego County or LA/Orange/Riverside counties? Just give it up...there is no comparison when you really sit down and think about it.
> 
> _"THE MONEY WE HAVE SAVED THEIR PARENTS — IT HAS TO BE OVER $100,000,000,000,” SAYS CONNERELY."_  And I've never heard anyone from Silverlakes taking credit for the hard work of the players.


Cali,  few responses.

1. Dorrance has already attended a centrally located college showcase where elite players participate in.  You may have heard of it, it's called ECNL showcases. I've seen him there a few times.

2.  Um, next year Silverlakes won't have the elite players, because girls DA clubs can't participate.

3. Worrying about $10 a day or $25 for 3 days of parking does suck, but is peanutes compared to club travel cost.

4.  Oceanside may have a stench, but so does Silverlakes.  When the breeze blows west to east....you get that great that fresh cow shit stench.

5. I have bought a car at Fletcher Jones and a few at Rusnak.  Rusnak cuts better deals and has superior customer service.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 2, 2016)

CaliKlines said:


> When Coach Dorrance made that statement, had he ever been to a Silverlakes College Showcase? No? Then how could he compare the two? Also, the link you posted is nothing more than a carefully crafted marketing piece that doesn't address Surf's inconvenient location or the years of $10 parking fees from thousands of family vehicles that has done nothing to improve their parking situation. Where will Coach Dorrance go next year when all of the elite teams and players decide to play in a less expensive and more convenient location? By your own argument, they will go where the players go. As a parent, I know where I want my player to go. It is no contest. I prefer being able to sleep in my own bed during the Thanksgiving Holiday, and being able to visit with family and out of town guests, and save my hard earned $ for the Christmas holiday (which usually follows pretty close behind Turkey Day).
> 
> O-side gives  you "occasional ocean breezes", but more frequent "questionable breezes" since it is built on top of rotting, decaying garbage.  The Silverlakes College Showcase has NEVER been rained out. Can Surf say the same thing? And I love your obsession with the Mercedes golf carts...don't forget to also mention the sushi bar, cigar rolling station, and live bands introduced by the progressive staff of the Silverlakes College Showcase. Remember, those college coaches are going to go where the greatest concentration of the elite players/teams go....and which area has the greater concentration of top teams/players? San Diego County or LA/Orange/Riverside counties? Just give it up...there is no comparison when you really sit down and think about it.
> 
> _"THE MONEY WE HAVE SAVED THEIR PARENTS — IT HAS TO BE OVER $100,000,000,000,” SAYS CONNERELY."_  And I've never heard anyone from Silverlakes taking credit for the hard work of the players.


What I like about you Cali is you are tenaciously persistent and you at least try to back up what you say.  

First, regarding AD never attending Silverlakes.  you are correct he probably did not visit is nor likely will until somebody he really wants to see is playing there.  Surf tends to get more high profile out of area teams in addition to top local teams so he is not likely to go just to "check it out."  

Second, regarding the $10 parking.  Are we really making decision based on parking?  Buy the weekend pass it is like $24 and the college coaches write it off anyway.  

Next, I think that the elite teams are going to want to play the elite competition.  Teams come to SoCal to play Surf and Blues.  You cannot deny that.  Surf and Blues will continue to be at the Surf Cup which leads top teams, top players and top colleges to attend.  Pretty simple concept with no marketing really needed.  

Now let's talk YOUR personal preference since this is what this is really about.  YOUR homer preference.  For some of us it is just as far or farther to go to Norco.  Not to mention it is YOUR preference to stay in a hotel when your team played at Surf Cup (or any other SoCal tournament/showcase) instead of simply driving home at the end of the day.  Personally outside of once or twice during National Cup when the morning schedule was not favorable or when the tournament/showcase was out of state or in NorCal I almost always would drive home at the end of the day.

Next let's talk Oceanside vs. Norco.  Umm the smell of cow crap versus the occasional smell of garbage (which I have never smelled and I have been to the facility numerous times).  The opportunity to go to breweries and the beach or the 909 and whatever it is your guys do out there.  By the way I never mentioned the Mercedes golf carts.  I don't really care and personally I would never eat sushi from a soccer tournament (GROSS!!).  I agree that their is really no comparison when you look at what showcase has the highest concentration of elite players and teams.  No matter how hard you want it to be otherwise, any statement to the contrary just isn't true and you know it.


----------



## Lambchop (Dec 2, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> What I like about you Cali is you are tenaciously persistent and you at least try to back up what you say.
> 
> First, regarding AD never attending Silverlakes.  you are correct he probably did not visit is nor likely will until somebody he really wants to see is playing there.  Surf tends to get more high profile out of area teams in addition to top local teams so he is not likely to go just to "check it out."
> 
> ...


We have never smelled "cow crap" but have smelled the garbage at Surf cup to the point I was nauseated.  Bottom line though, I go where my daughter gets the best exposure, smell or no smell doesn't matter.


----------



## Lambchop (Dec 2, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Cali,  few responses.
> 
> 1. Dorrance has already attended a centrally located college showcase where elite players participate in.  You may have heard of it, it's called ECNL showcases. I've seen him there a few times.
> 
> ...


DA girls won't be at Surf or Silverlakes!


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 2, 2016)

Lambchop said:


> DA girls won't be at Surf or Silverlakes!


Got to love the naive U14 mom, but Surf College Cup is a renown college showcase already. DUH!


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 2, 2016)

Lambchop said:


> We have never smelled "cow crap" but have smelled the garbage at Surf cup to the point I was nauseated.  Bottom line though, I go where my daughter gets the best exposure, smell or no smell doesn't matter.


Then you have never been there when the wind is blowing from the east.  Mine is a U19 so I have been in this for over 10 years watching the evolution from CSL vs. Presidio to ECNL vs. DA.  You will see with time.


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 2, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> What I like about you Cali is you are tenaciously persistent and you at least try to back up what you say.
> 
> First, regarding AD never attending Silverlakes.  you are correct he probably did not visit is nor likely will until somebody he really wants to see is playing there.  Surf tends to get more high profile out of area teams in addition to top local teams so he is not likely to go just to "check it out."
> 
> ...


OMG, ROFLMAO eating sushi at a soccer facility while smelling cow shit.  Love it!


----------



## CaliKlines (Dec 2, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> OMG, ROFLMAO eating sushi at a soccer facility while smelling cow shit.  Love it!


I've been lucky to attend a number of events at Silverlakes, and I have never smelled any foul odor. Only been at O-side twice, and I got hit with the famous O-side odor both times. And I guess your idea of a good meal at the field is eating a hot dog on a heap of rotting garbage? To each his own, I guess.


----------



## Lambchop (Dec 2, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Got to love the naive U14 mom, but Surf College Cup is a renown college showcase already. DUH!


Actually she is my youngest already have one playing D1, my middle one is in another sport! Next year DA girls will not be there!


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 2, 2016)

CaliKlines said:


> I've been lucky to attend a number of events at Silverlakes, and I have never smelled any foul odor. Only been at O-side twice, and I got hit with the famous O-side odor both times. And I guess your idea of a good meal at the field is eating a hot dog on a heap of rotting garbage? To each his own, I guess.


No mine is going to the BJ's in Carlsbad and running into the YNT technical director there and having a conversation with her.  She was at Surf looking at her players there and scouting for additional ones.  Or running into Jill Ellis at another restaurant.  The great part about Oceanside (or Del Mar) is that you aren't in the middle of nowhere and having to eat at the field.  I can honestly say I haven't eaten food purchased at the field other than snow cones since U13 national Cup quarterfinals.


----------



## espola (Dec 2, 2016)

CaliKlines said:


> I've been lucky to attend a number of events at Silverlakes, and I have never smelled any foul odor. Only been at O-side twice, and I got hit with the famous O-side odor both times. And I guess your idea of a good meal at the field is eating a hot dog on a heap of rotting garbage? To each his own.


A few years back, the land on both sides of I-15 just north of the Santa Ana River bridge was cattle feed lots and horse ranches.  My wife and kids already knew to shut down the vents and windows at the first whiff.  I grew up in dairy-farming towns, so the smell didn't bother me that much.  I thought all that was gone years ago, replaced by housing developments and shopping malls.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 2, 2016)

Lambchop said:


> Actually she is my youngest already have one playing D1, my middle one is in another sport! Next year DA girls will not be there!





Lambchop said:


> We have never smelled "cow crap" but have smelled the garbage at Surf cup to the point I was nauseated.  Bottom line though, I go where my daughter gets the best exposure, smell or no smell doesn't matter.


So if you have one playing D1 then perhaps you had one play at Surf Cup and perhaps you are just a LLH stirring the pot?  If you have one playing D1 you KNOW that there is no comparison.  Although I guess the level of D1 would matter.  A player playing at North Dakota St. is a little less likely to have played at Surf Cup than one playing at Stanford.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 2, 2016)

CaliKlines said:


> I've been lucky to attend a number of events at Silverlakes, and I have never smelled any foul odor. Only been at O-side twice, and I got hit with the famous O-side odor both times. And I guess your idea of a good meal at the field is eating a hot dog on a heap of rotting garbage? To each his own, I guess.


Cali you have been to Norco.  The whole town smells like cow crap.  I roll up my windows once I hit the 91/15 junction due to the smell.  

"You ain't got to lie Craig!"


----------



## Lambchop (Dec 2, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> So if you have one playing D1 then perhaps you had one play at Surf Cup and perhaps you are just a LLH stirring the pot?  If you have one playing D1 you KNOW that there is no comparison.  Although I guess the level of D1 would matter.  A player playing at North Dakota St. is a little less likely to have played at Surf Cup than one playing at Stanford.


Yes she did play there.  But again, it won't matter next year because DA girls won't be there.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 2, 2016)

Lambchop said:


> Yes she did play there.  But again, it won't matter next year because DA girls won't be there.


Fair enough.  I was talking about this year as I don't have a club player any longer.


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 2, 2016)

CaliKlines said:


> I've been lucky to attend a number of events at Silverlakes, and I have never smelled any foul odor. Only been at O-side twice, and I got hit with the famous O-side odor both times. And I guess your idea of a good meal at the field is eating a hot dog on a heap of rotting garbage? To each his own, I guess.


Nice try, but I don't eat at the fields


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 2, 2016)

Lambchop said:


> Actually she is my youngest already have one playing D1, my middle one is in another sport! Next year DA girls will not be there!


What part is it you don't understand that Surf College Cup is already an established National College Showcase?  About half of the top teams weren't there last week, yet they still attracted a ton of college coaches.

BTW, for a parent that has been through the recruiting process.  Why do you get all jazzed for 2-4 D1 college coaches at a U14 game?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 2, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> So if you have one playing D1 then perhaps you had one play at Surf Cup and perhaps you are just a LLH stirring the pot?  If you have one playing D1 you KNOW that there is no comparison.  Although I guess the level of D1 would matter.  A player playing at North Dakota St. is a little less likely to have played at Surf Cup than one playing at Stanford.


And this is exactly the attitude that lost Hillary Clinton the election.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 2, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And this is exactly the attitude that lost Hillary Clinton the election.


You are such a tool.  Please crawl back under your rock.  Your attitude is why your player will likely never play D1.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 2, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> You are such a tool.  Please crawl back under your rock.  Your attitude is why your player will likely never play D1.


Enjoy watching the rest of the tourney.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 2, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Enjoy watching the rest of the tourney.


I have been watching the entire tourney so not sure what you are referring to.  Enjoy your kid never getting to the tourney.  Whereas mine started every game this season for a top D1 team.  Will you ever be able to say the same?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 2, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> I have been watching the entire tourney so not sure what you are referring to.  Enjoy your kid never getting to the tourney.  Whereas mine started every game this season for a top D1 team.  Will you ever be able to say the same?


Just saying have a good time, what's wrong with that?


----------



## Lambchop (Dec 2, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> What part is it you don't understand that Surf College Cup is already an established National College Showcase?  About half of the top teams weren't there last week, yet they still attracted a ton of college coaches.
> 
> BTW, for a parent that has been through the recruiting process.  Why do you get all jazzed for 2-4 D1 college coaches at a U14 game?


Why? Because she is young and hopes to follow in her sisters foot steps and is very good!  As a parent you celebrate all your children's successes, one step or goal at a time.   If you have more than one child I am sure you understand that.  Best of luck to all soccer lovers in the coming year.


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 2, 2016)

Lambchop said:


> Why? Because she is young and hopes to follow in her sisters foot steps and is very good!  As a parent you celebrate all your children's successes, one step or goal at a time.   If you have more than one child I am sure you understand that.  Best of luck to all soccer lovers in the coming year.


Simple, if your older DD is playing D1 college soccer.  Seeing 2-4 D1 college coaches at U14 is NOT a lot of coaches and you wouldn't be posting with so much excitement.


----------



## SpeedK1llz (Dec 2, 2016)

At surf Thanksgiving they were giving out Gatorade energy drinks and bars. I had a breakfast burrito that was small, contained French fries and wasn't very authentico.

They also had some new So Cal Baywatch lifeguard tower. Could this be some sort of top secret coach viewing pod for the future?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 2, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> No mine is going to the BJ's in Carlsbad and running into the YNT technical director there and having a conversation with her.  She was at Surf looking at her players there and scouting for additional ones.  Or running into Jill Ellis at another restaurant.  The great part about Oceanside (or Del Mar) is that you aren't in the middle of nowhere and having to eat at the field.  I can honestly say I haven't eaten food purchased at the field other than snow cones since U13 national Cup quarterfinals.


You seem obsessed with food and eating, with your size, maybe you should stay out of restaurants.


----------



## SpeedK1llz (Dec 2, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You seem obsessed with food and eating, with your size, maybe you should stay out of restaurants.


Please go away Joe.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 2, 2016)

SpeedK1llz said:


> Please go away Joe.


Ok


----------



## Lambchop (Dec 2, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Simple, if your older DD is playing D1 college soccer.  Seeing 2-4 D1 college coaches at U14 is NOT a lot of coaches and you wouldn't be posting with so much excitement.


Actually it is since we have not contacted any schools yet. Wait until next year when we begin the "process"!


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 2, 2016)

Lambchop said:


> Actually it is since we have not contacted any schools yet. Wait until next year when we begin the "process"!


You just confirmed my prior post, lol!


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 2, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Why do you get all jazzed for 2-4 D1 college coaches at a U14 game?


No dog in this fight but my DD's an 04 (u13) and is in 6th grade.  If she has 2 or 3 D1 coaches watching her play next year (at u14) I'd be pretty pumped!

Just my 2 cents.....carry on with the ping pong match!


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 2, 2016)

Kicker4Life said:


> No dog in this fight but my DD's an 04 (u13) and is in 6th grade.  If she has 2 or 3 D1 coaches watching her play next year (at u14) I'd be pretty pumped!
> 
> Just my 2 cents.....carry on with the ping pong match!


Question is do you also have a DD playing D1 college soccer and have tone through through the recruiting process already?  I understand a first time newbie parent getting excited through.

Personally having already gone through the process.  I wouldn't be getting all jazzed, if only 2-4 D1 college coaches watched a U14 game.  Knowing....at U15 there will 50-70 college coaches evaluating a top team.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 2, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Question is do you also have a DD playing D1 college soccer and have tone through through the recruiting process already?  I understand a first time newbie parent getting excited through.
> 
> Personally having already gone through the process.  I wouldn't be getting all jazzed, if only 2-4 D1 college coaches watched a U14 game.  Knowing....at U15 there will 50-70 college coaches evaluating a top team.


I think your still a year off.  Remember with the shift to Birth Year the "uXX" designation changed. U14 now is only 13.


----------



## CaliKlines (Dec 3, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Knowing....at U15 there will 50-70 college coaches evaluating a top team.


College coaches don't care about teams. They are evaluating individual players, not teams.


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 3, 2016)

CaliKlines said:


> College coaches don't care about teams. They are evaluating individual players, not teams.


Ah, but you fail to realize even your DDs Legends G99 didn't have this going for them, except maybe 4 or so players.  A brand name club such as Blues or Surf with rosters loaded with individual players who have individual accolades consisting of Cal-South state team, ODP Region IV team, ID2, national ID2, and/or YNT players ALL emailing college coaches at the same time to come watch them play.  It creates a perfect storm for those teams and end up repping over 70 college coaches during a U15 ECNL group playoff game.  Eventually, leading both teams to have well over 10 committed Pac12 players for the class 2017.


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 3, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Ah, but you fail to realize even your DDs Legends G99 didn't have this going for them, except maybe 4 or so players.  A brand name club such as Blues or Surf with rosters loaded with individual players who have individual accolades consisting of Cal-South state team, ODP Region IV team, ID2, national ID2, and/or YNT players ALL emailing college coaches at the same time to come watch them play.  It creates a perfect storm for those teams and end up repping over 70 college coaches during a U15 ECNL group playoff game.  Eventually, leading both teams to have well over 10 committed Pac12 players for the class 2017.


This is why I posted years ago, college coaches recruit individual players and NOT teams.


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 3, 2016)

Kicker4Life said:


> I think your still a year off.  Remember with the shift to Birth Year the "uXX" designation changed. U14 now is only 13.


That depends on where a player stood in last years Aug 1-July 31 age bracket cut-off.

This year it's:
1998/1999 = U19/18 = 90% HS Seniors
2000 = U17 = 90% HS Juniors
2001 = U16 = 90% HS Sophomores
2002 = U15 = 90% HS Freshmens
2003 = U14 = 90% 8th graders
2004 = U13= 90% 7th graders

I am not a year off, because my U18 DD 4 years ago was a U14 8th grader.  A players HS Freshmen U15 and Sophomores U16 years are the biggest college recruiting years.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 3, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> That depends on where a player stood in last years Aug 1-July 31 age bracket cut-off.
> 
> This year it's:
> 1998/1999 = U19/18 = 90% HS Seniors
> ...


So your saying someone shouldn't be excited that D1 coaches are watching 8th graders?  That was my point. Last year u14 would have been HS Freshman.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 3, 2016)

Kicker4Life said:


> So your saying someone shouldn't be excited that D1 coaches are watching 8th graders?  That was my point. Last year u14 would have been HS Freshman.


Last year half would have been 8th graders and half freshmen.  My player that graduated last year having played U18 was a senior.  Her U15 year was her freshman year and at U14 showcases they would usually have 6-10 coaches on average at ECNL showcase games.  Two is not a lot but it is better than none.


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 3, 2016)

Kicker4Life said:


> So your saying someone shouldn't be excited that D1 coaches are watching 8th graders?  That was my point. Last year u14 would have been HS Freshman.


IMO, if a parent already has an older DD playing D1 soccer and have already been through the process.  Why get so excited knowing the heavy recruiting begins at U15 and U16?


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 3, 2016)

Kicker4Life said:


> So your saying someone shouldn't be excited that D1 coaches are watching 8th graders?  That was my point. Last year u14 would have been HS Freshman.


Then again if this is a parents 1st time experiencing the recruitment process.  I expect a parent to be excited seeing ANY college coach watching their kid.


----------



## shortBUTslow (Dec 3, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Then again if this is a parents 1st time experiencing the recruitment process.  I expect a parent to be excited seeing ANY college coach watching their kid.


Both you and MAP are DB's because you are not here to give real advice, just to brag and chastise.  A parent has pretty much zero control over which showcase his/her kid's team/club go to.  There is zero doubt that many D1 coaches were at Norco and many (perhaps more) were at Surf.  What's next, that the college teams represented by the coaches are Surf perform better than the college teams represented at Norco?

Also - the obsessive and repetitive reminders about your own DD's.  Freaking gag me.  Enough already.  We know.. both of your daughters are gods gift to soccer and we are blessed to have you in our midst.

'contact schools and coaches' and 'play in well-attended showcases' - that is not advice at this stage.  It is just trite.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 3, 2016)

shortBUTslow said:


> Both you and MAP are DB's because you are not here to give real advice, just to brag and chastise.  A parent has pretty much zero control over which showcase his/her kid's team/club go to.  There is zero doubt that many D1 coaches were at Norco and many (perhaps more) were at Surf.  What's next, that the college teams represented by the coaches are Surf perform better than the college teams represented at Norco?
> 
> Also - the obsessive and repetitive reminders about your own DD's.  Freaking gag me.  Enough already.  We know.. both of your daughters are gods gift to soccer and we are blessed to have you in our midst.
> 
> 'contact schools and coaches' and 'play in well-attended showcases' - that is not advice at this stage.  It is just trite.


So maybe you have zero control over which showcase your player attends or which team she/he plays for but then again it's dumbasses like you that subsidize the exceptional players anyway.  If you don't want to read what I post then don't numb nuts.  I really don't care.  I definitely don't mind spitting fire at you and it wouldn't surprise me if your player plays for a certain second rate club.  Cheers scrub.


----------



## shortBUTslow (Dec 3, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> So maybe you have zero control over which showcase your player attends or which team she/he plays for but then again it's dumbasses like you that subsidize the exceptional players anyway.  If you don't want to read what I post then don't numb nuts.  I really don't care.  I definitely don't mind spitting fire at you and it wouldn't surprise me if your player plays for a certain second rate club.  Cheers scrub.


You see, that's what I'm talking about.  Rather than argue substance, your first instinct is to degrade my daughter and her club.  (of course knowing nothing about either)

What have you added except bragging and mocking?

The subsidy comment is stupid, but no one should be surprised.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 3, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> IMO, if a parent already has an older DD playing D1 soccer and have already been through the process.  Why get so excited knowing the heavy recruiting begins at U15 and U16?


So be honest, your oldest daughter is 11 going 12,  there is 1 college coach watching her game. You're not excited?  Second/younger daughter is 11/12 and ther is 2 college coaches watching and your not stoked?

Bull shit!

Rookie...Vet...sorry, if you're not stoked that anyone beyond the parents and coaches that have to be there, are watching your DD play.  You and I are different people.  That's cool too!


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 3, 2016)

Kicker4Life said:


> So be honest, your oldest daughter is 11 going 12,  there is 1 college coach watching her game. You're not excited?  Second/younger daughter is 11/12 and ther is 2 college coaches watching and your not stoked?
> 
> Bull shit!
> 
> Rookie...Vet...sorry, if you're not stoked that anyone beyond the parents and coaches that have to be there, are watching your DD play.  You and I are different people.  That's cool too!


Getting on the radar early is huge.


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 3, 2016)

shortBUTslow said:


> Both you and MAP are DB's because you are not here to give real advice, just to brag and chastise.  A parent has pretty much zero control over which showcase his/her kid's team/club go to.  There is zero doubt that many D1 coaches were at Norco and many (perhaps more) were at Surf.  What's next, that the college teams represented by the coaches are Surf perform better than the college teams represented at Norco?
> 
> Also - the obsessive and repetitive reminders about your own DD's.  Freaking gag me.  Enough already.  We know.. both of your daughters are gods gift to soccer and we are blessed to have you in our midst.
> 
> 'contact schools and coaches' and 'play in well-attended showcases' - that is not advice at this stage.  It is just trite.


Wrong, if your DD is a great player.  You have absolute total control to which college showcase she attends by having her play for a top team.  Top teams play and get into the elite showcases!

Now if your DD is average, I agree you don't have any control and should be happen at any showcase her team gets into.

Don't HATE!


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 3, 2016)

Kicker4Life said:


> So be honest, your oldest daughter is 11 going 12,  there is 1 college coach watching her game. You're not excited?  Second/younger daughter is 11/12 and ther is 2 college coaches watching and your not stoked?
> 
> Bull shit!
> 
> Rookie...Vet...sorry, if you're not stoked that anyone beyond the parents and coaches that have to be there, are watching your DD play.  You and I are different people.  That's cool too!


Do you have an older DD playing college soccer or  currently verbally committed?

If not, how do you know?  

I've been through the process and I'm posting I wouldn't be stoked at seeing 2-4 D1 college coaches at U14 aka 8th grade at a college showcase.  That many college coaches is par for the course.  

Why would 2-4 college coaches get me all excited?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 3, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Do you have an older DD playing college soccer or  currently verbally committed?
> 
> If not, how do you know?
> 
> ...


Ok...enough said


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 3, 2016)

Kicker4Life said:


> So be honest, your oldest daughter is 11 going 12,  there is 1 college coach watching her game. You're not excited?  Second/younger daughter is 11/12 and ther is 2 college coaches watching and your not stoked?
> 
> Bull shit!
> 
> Rookie...Vet...sorry, if you're not stoked that anyone beyond the parents and coaches that have to be there, are watching your DD play.  You and I are different people.  That's cool too!


Cool off and read ssslllooowwwlllyyyy will you.  If a parent is going through the recruiting process the 1st time. I would expect ANY parent to get excited.


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 3, 2016)

Kicker4Life said:


> Ok...enough said


You didn't answer the question.  Is this your first time going through the college recruiting process?


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 3, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Getting on the radar early is huge.


Getting on the radar early via a Cal South ODP team, ODP Region IV team and having a huge advantage playing as a HS freshmen in front of 30-40 college coaches as at Interregionals and/or being evaluated at YNT camps is apples and oranges compared to 2-4 college coaches watching some random U14 game at a college showcase.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 3, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> You didn't answer the question.  Is this your first time going through the college recruiting process?


no, since I'm not going thru the process.  If I get there then yah..and I know several who this is their second go around and they are as excited for their 2nd DD as they were for their 1st. 

Apparently my point has been lost along with the points of my DD being an '04 (or u13), in 6th grade and won't be 12 for another week.  Otherwise you wouldn't be asking the question over and over again. 

If the College scouts where lining up for either of your DD's at 11/12 years old, then I congratulate them!  You should be very proud of their accomplishments.


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 3, 2016)

Kicker4Life said:


> no, since I'm not going thru the process.  If I get there then yah..and I know several who this is their second go around and they are as excited for their 2nd DD as they were for their 1st.
> 
> Apparently my point has been lost along with the points of my DD being an '04 (or u13), in 6th grade and won't be 12 for another week.  Otherwise you wouldn't be asking the question over and over again.
> 
> If the College scouts where lining up for either of your DD's at 11/12 years old, then I congratulate them!  You should be very proud of their accomplishments.


Why would I assume this is your first time going through the process?

I am posting, if I had a younger DD going through the process and is currently an 8th rader.  Keeping it real, why would I get excited for 2-4 college coaches.  Now when my DD was U14 and guest played with her coaches U17 team at a college showcase...Dam straight I got excited.

As for parents on your DDs team who are going through it the 2nd time.  Is their older DD playing ar a high college level?  If not, it could be why they are getting excited for their 2nd kid....seeing 2-4 D1 college coaches at a U14 showcase game.


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 3, 2016)

Kicker4Life said:


> no, since I'm not going thru the process.  If I get there then yah..and I know several who this is their second go around and they are as excited for their 2nd DD as they were for their 1st.
> 
> Apparently my point has been lost along with the points of my DD being an '04 (or u13), in 6th grade and won't be 12 for another week.  Otherwise you wouldn't be asking the question over and over again.
> 
> If the College scouts where lining up for either of your DD's at 11/12 years old, then I congratulate them!  You should be very proud of their accomplishments.


Well yeah in a couple of years when your DD attends her 1st college showcase and you see your 1st 2-4 D1 college coaches planting their chair taking your team manager's team brochure of course you will get excited. That's only natural.


----------



## Bdobyns (Dec 3, 2016)

My DD and her team(s) decided where to play.  Thanksgiving was always trying to get into Surf and November Nights was the backup.  Nov Nights was the norm and there were lots of scouts at U-17.  Without a doubt, never on an ECNL, Vegas was the most well attended by scouts for my kid's teams.  With parents playing a big role in the decisions between two teams at u15/16 and u17/19, some 28 girls are either already on college teams or will be next year. 

With regards to Thanksgiving, Surf would still be my choice with Silver Lakes/November Nights as backup.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Dec 3, 2016)

This thread can die now .


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 4, 2016)

shortBUTslow said:


> You see, that's what I'm talking about.  Rather than argue substance, your first instinct is to degrade my daughter and her club.  (of course knowing nothing about either)
> 
> What have you added except bragging and mocking?
> 
> The subsidy comment is stupid, but no one should be surprised.


Why would I argue with someone that is beneath me.  I have hundreds of posts here and thousands on the old forum.  My contribution is out there.  I don't care about who you are or anything about you or your daughter.  Mine will never play with or against her.  So honestly you can get butt hurt all you want to.  I'm on here for my entertainment and outside of those that ask me directly for help it is more fun for me to smack down peons like you and to rail on Legends because of the almost Branch Davidian way you guys rally around each other.  I'm on here to dispell Cali's lies and hype.  And on occasion I'm on here to spew lava at a douche bag like you.

We can continue if you want padawan or you can crawl back into your hole and stay out of my way.  This is as nice as in going to be.  Next time it gets personal.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 4, 2016)

shortBUTslow said:


> You see, that's what I'm talking about.  Rather than argue substance, your first instinct is to degrade my daughter and her club.  (of course knowing nothing about either)
> 
> What have you added except bragging and mocking?
> 
> The subsidy comment is stupid, but no one should be surprised.


What substance is there to argue?  Surf had twice as many scouts, was the first destination for them AND Anson Dorrance (you probably don't know who he is but I have had conversations with him when he was recruiting my daughter.  There is your brag) clearly stated what he thought and it was counter to the press release that Caliklines posted.  

Look this is the last time I actually give you a somewhat nice response.  From here on out it is hellfire.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 4, 2016)

Bdobyns said:


> My DD and her team(s) decided where to play.  Thanksgiving was always trying to get into Surf and November Nights was the backup.  Nov Nights was the norm and there were lots of scouts at U-17.  Without a doubt, never on an ECNL, Vegas was the most well attended by scouts for my kid's teams.  With parents playing a big role in the decisions between two teams at u15/16 and u17/19, some 28 girls are either already on college teams or will be next year.
> 
> With regards to Thanksgiving, Surf would still be my choice with Silver Lakes/November Nights as backup.


Impressive work by the families, coaches, club and most importantly the girls.  More proof that there are many, many paths to ones goals.  Thanks for sharing.  Very impressive indeed.


----------



## ESPNANALYST (Dec 4, 2016)

shortBUTslow said:


> You see, that's what I'm talking about.  Rather than argue substance, your first instinct is to degrade my daughter and her club.  (of course knowing nothing about either)
> 
> What have you added except bragging and mocking?
> 
> The subsidy comment is stupid, but no one should be surprised.


The subsidy comment is actually relevant. 
Very relevant. With the advent of the DA is anyone really going to look at ECNL? I hope so.
I think what MAP and NG are saying is truth about most things. 
You are in fact bank rolling the elites if your daughter is in a B or C team at u14 or above. 
It is your job to get your kid on the right team for the right exposure. I know this goes against what coaches and clubs say and believe me the truth hurts but it's a fact. 
Both @MakeAPlay and NG are very open about the fact that their daughters were not "A team" until later. Both are also open about the fact that they had to take a very active approach to finding the right fit and team for their girls- I appreciate that


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 4, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> Why would I argue with someone that is beneath me.  I have hundreds of posts here and thousands on the old forum.  My contribution is out there.  I don't care about who you are or anything about you or your daughter.  Mine will never play with or against her.  So honestly you can get butt hurt all you want to.  I'm on here for my entertainment and outside of those that ask me directly for help it is more fun for me to smack down peons like you and to rail on Legends because of the almost Branch Davidian way you guys rally around each other.  I'm on here to dispell Cali's lies and hype.  And on occasion I'm on here to spew lava at a douche bag like you.
> 
> We can continue if you want padawan or you can crawl back into your hole and stay out of my way.  This is as nice as in going to be.  Next time it gets personal.


Here we go again, can you just shut the hell up? Sea hag. No one gives a shit how many posts you have belittling people who's daughter isn't playing D1, so go FOAD. Have a nice day. C, BTW, how is HRC doing as a civilian?


----------



## ESPNANALYST (Dec 4, 2016)

CaliKlines said:


> College coaches don't care about teams. They are evaluating individual players, not teams.


I have heard this over and over again and I agree with a clause that people don't talk about too often. 
I think if you have a YNT player then I agree it doesn't matter where they play. If you have a special player it doesn't matter.
If you have what the other 99 percent of us have putting your daughter on a high profile winning team becomes a way to get them showcased.
Let's face it- sometimes just being in the right spot on the right team gets a look.


----------



## Bdobyns (Dec 4, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> Impressive work by the families, coaches, club and most importantly the girls.  More proof that there are many, many paths to ones goals.  Thanks for sharing.  Very impressive indeed.


I am not sure about the club part of the equation.  For the club part to hold water, look at history, such as what has happened with other teams.  If you see that kids are always moving on to play college, then you might be able to say that the club is doing its part.  Oddly enough, many girls that played with my DD played at Legends, where many were told that they didn't have what it takes to make it on their A team.  I have said it before, but the most notable girl that was shunned by JH will be playing at the Naval Academy next year.

I think that my hat goes off to SC Blues for 2017 girls.  Not only will their ECNL team be attending college, but many of the girls on the B team will also be moving on to college!  So, all of the big box stores out there, ECNL and dare I include DA, how goes the college commit thing, not just with the A team, but what about your other teams?


----------



## ESPNANALYST (Dec 4, 2016)

Bdobyns said:


> I am not sure about the club part of the equation.  For the club part to hold water, look at history, such as what has happened with other teams.  If you see that kids are always moving on to play college, then you might be able to say that the club is doing its part.  Oddly enough, many girls that played with my DD played at Legends, where many were told that they didn't have what it takes to make it on their A team.  I have said it before, but the most notable girl that was shunned by JH will be playing at the Naval Academy next year.
> 
> I think that my hat goes off to SC Blues for 2017 girls.  Not only will their ECNL team be attending college, but many of the girls on the B team will also be moving on to college!  So, all of the big box stores out there, ECNL and dare I include DA, how goes the college commit thing, not just with the A team, but what about your other teams?


Glad you brought this up. Surf and Blues put out a consistent product and a B team at those clubs is different than one at another. Coaches see that I think.


----------



## shortBUTslow (Dec 4, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> What substance is there to argue?  Surf had twice as many scouts, was the first destination for them AND Anson Dorrance (you probably don't know who he is but I have had conversations with him when he was recruiting my daughter.  There is your brag) clearly stated what he thought and it was counter to the press release that Caliklines posted.
> 
> Look this is the last time I actually give you a somewhat nice response.  From here on out it is hellfire.


I think I can probably handle personal attacks from an anonymous douche, whom I will clearly never meet - and I could care less about.  This is nothing but a passing amusement.

But, Mr. Douche, I am not a Legends parents.  My daughter plays for the top team in her club, it just happens to be a non ECNL / non DA club.  It also happens to very high performing, and the girls are attracting plenty of attention from colleges.  The real cool aid, is that the clubs anointed by these leagues are the only path - and that every girl who is not knocking on the door of the national team pools, doesn't have a path to enjoy the sport they love at the next level.  

The small minded, binary, thinkers such as yourself maybe speak to 1/2 of 1%.  (e.g. either they play for the Blues, or they should stop paying to play altogether.)  Go build that shrine to you daughter in the living room so you can continue to live vicariously.  The rest of us living in the real world will be just fine without you.

And btw - who the F gives a rat's ass how many posts you have?  That either means you have been a Douche for a longer time, or have become more and more Douchy as things went along.  Either way, congrats: I award you the king D award.  You've earned it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 4, 2016)

shortBUTslow said:


> I think I can probably handle personal attacks from an anonymous douche, whom I will clearly never meet - and I could care less about.  This is nothing but a passing amusement.
> 
> But, Mr. Douche, I am not a Legends parents.  My daughter plays for the top team in her club, it just happens to be a non ECNL / non DA club.  It also happens to very high performing, and the girls are attracting plenty of attention from colleges.  The real cool aid, is that the clubs anointed by these leagues are the only path - and that every girl who is not knocking on the door of the national team pools, doesn't have a path to enjoy the sport they love at the next level.
> 
> ...


I know it's hard to tell, but the douchebag is female. I know it's hard to believe a woman would behave this way. If someone has to tell you what they got they ain't got much. Right on.


----------



## shortBUTslow (Dec 4, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know it's hard to tell, but the douchebag is female. I know it's hard to believe a woman would behave this way. If someone has to tell you what they got they ain't got much. Right on.


Really?  Who's the lucky guy?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 4, 2016)

shortBUTslow said:


> Really?  Who's the lucky guy?


I don't know but I am sure the poor bastard that was with her is long gone by now. She just can't help herself. Pathetic.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 4, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know it's hard to tell, but the douchebag is female. I know it's hard to believe a woman would behave this way. If someone has to tell you what they got they ain't got much. Right on.


Probably the ugliest woman Ive ever seen.


----------



## SpeedK1llz (Dec 4, 2016)

What kinds of sushi did Silver Lakes have?


----------



## CaliKlines (Dec 4, 2016)

SpeedK1llz said:


> What kinds of sushi did Silver Lakes have?


Just rolls...California Roll, Spicy Tuna Roll, Dynamite Roll, and for the east coast colleges coaches in attendance, Philadelphia Roll. (No cheesesteak, no tastykakes, no scrapple...just some salmon and cream cheese.) And quite delicious.

And some broad leaf Dominican corojo for the cigar rolling station.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 5, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Probably the ugliest woman Ive ever seen.


REALLY?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 5, 2016)

shortBUTslow said:


> I think I can probably handle personal attacks from an anonymous douche, whom I will clearly never meet - and I could care less about.  This is nothing but a passing amusement.
> 
> But, Mr. Douche, I am not a Legends parents.  My daughter plays for the top team in her club, it just happens to be a non ECNL / non DA club.  It also happens to very high performing, and the girls are attracting plenty of attention from colleges.  The real cool aid, is that the clubs anointed by these leagues are the only path - and that every girl who is not knocking on the door of the national team pools, doesn't have a path to enjoy the sport they love at the next level.
> 
> ...


Ha ha very funny toolbot.  Keep living in your silly little world at your silly little club doing the same silly things.  Good luck with all of the "attention" that your silly little team has been attracting.  I've heard that one before.  No need to live vicariously through my player.  The shrine in the den has more than just her awards in them, this isn't your household.  No worries.  Keep on trucking with your club.  Many players better than your daughter have fell by the side of the road on this journey douche bag.  I would say good luck but I wouldn't really mean it.  So continue to circle jerk with the Legends crowd.


----------



## shortBUTslow (Dec 5, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> Ha ha very funny toolbot.  Keep living in your silly little world at your silly little club doing the same silly things.  Good luck with all of the "attention" that your silly little team has been attracting.  I've heard that one before.  No need to live vicariously through my player.  The shrine in the den has more than just her awards in them, this isn't your household.  No worries.  Keep on trucking with your club.  Many players better than your daughter have fell by the side of the road on this journey douche bag.  I would say good luck but I wouldn't really mean it.  So continue to circle jerk with the Legends crowd.


By silly little things, I assume you mean enjoying quality time with my DD, watching her play the sport she loves, and experiencing her growth as a player and a person as she transitions to play soccer in college (and prepare for life)? 

Fall by the road?  You are really hopelessly lost aren't you?  Fall by the road from what?  The downside of which you speak does not exist - and only a spectacularly pathetic and myopic worldview would see it differently.  (In 20 years, when you are shambling around the bus station muttering 'your daughters suck at soccer' over and over again, stuck in time - sort of like still being on this forum, - I promise to toss you a quarter.)

Given the gender revelation, I believe it appropriate to change your moniker from DB to DC.  Enjoy!


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 8, 2016)

Lambchop said:


> Actually it is since we have not contacted any schools yet. Wait until next year when we begin the "process"!


For the top players the "process" would have already begun.  Is your older daughter playing D1?  Is she actually playing or simply on the team?  Is the team a top 25 team?  Just curious.  You seem like you don't know that much about the process and/or you are a bot.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 8, 2016)

shortBUTslow said:


> By silly little things, I assume you mean enjoying quality time with my DD, watching her play the sport she loves, and experiencing her growth as a player and a person as she transitions to play soccer in college (and prepare for life)?
> 
> Fall by the road?  You are really hopelessly lost aren't you?  Fall by the road from what?  The downside of which you speak does not exist - and only a spectacularly pathetic and myopic worldview would see it differently.  (In 20 years, when you are shambling around the bus station muttering 'your daughters suck at soccer' over and over again, stuck in time - sort of like still being on this forum, - I promise to toss you a quarter.)
> 
> Given the gender revelation, I believe it appropriate to change your moniker from DB to DC.  Enjoy!


Was this post in English?


----------



## Sparky9 (Dec 9, 2016)

Your daughter's have a better chance of tearing their acl or getting knocked up before they graduate than playing for whatever their dream team (D1/WNT/pro)  A little perspective.  Hopefully they shave some $ off their tuition or get into the school of their choice.  Some of your kids are amazing and have a shot but this thread is circling the toilet about now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 9, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> Ha ha very funny toolbot.  Keep living in your silly little world at your silly little club doing the same silly things.  Good luck with all of the "attention" that your silly little team has been attracting.  I've heard that one before.  No need to live vicariously through my player.  The shrine in the den has more than just her awards in them, this isn't your household.  No worries.  Keep on trucking with your club.  Many players better than your daughter have fell by the side of the road on this journey douche bag.  I would say good luck but I wouldn't really mean it.  So continue to circle jerk with the Legends crowd.


MAPs daughter must be one hell of a player for the coach to put up with her, or maybe they had a quota to fill.


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 9, 2016)

Sparky9 said:


> Your daughter's have a better chance of tearing their acl or getting knocked up before they graduate than playing for whatever their dream team (D1/WNT/pro)  A little perspective.  Hopefully they shave some $ off their tuition or get into the school of their choice.  Some of your kids are amazing and have a shot but this thread is circling the toilet about now.


A major mistake for parents is pushing their kids to verbally commit to a college they do NOT want to attend, in order to get some form of scholarship.  There are many stories of unhappy student athletes, because of it.


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 9, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> MAPs daughter must be one hell of a player for the coach to put up with her, or maybe they had a quota to fill.


MAPs daughter is an elite player.  I would say her soccer accolades are better than any other poster's DD on this forum.  You're right the school had an elite player quota to fill.


----------



## Bdobyns (Dec 9, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> A major mistake for parents is pushing their kids to verbally commit to a college they do NOT want to attend, in order to get some form of scholarship.  There are many stories of unhappy student athletes, because of it.


The pressure to commit is not just on the parents' shoulders but on the kid, usually a result of peer pressure.  I have heard of many kids that commit to schools only to realize that they don't like snow, they don't like country music, they don't like small towns, they don't like humidity, they realize that their major doesn't match up well with soccer (especially D1 schools).  Sometimes the wrapping on the present looks better than what's inside.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 9, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> MAPs daughter is an elite player.  I would say her soccer accolades are better than any other poster's DD on this forum.  You're right the school had an elite player quota to fill.


I don't doubt it. How long have you 2 been seeing each other?


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 9, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't doubt it. How long have you 2 been seeing each other?


All your individual wealth can *NOT* buy you out of the girls club soccer HATERS club.

*H*aving
*A*nger
*T*oward
*E*veryone
*R*eaching
*S*uccess


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 9, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> All your individual wealth can *NOT* buy you out of the girls club soccer HATERS club.
> 
> *H*aving
> *A*nger
> ...


No hate here, just can't believe there could be anyone who would support how she  acts, that's all.
On second thought, I do remember you being the prick that likes to play Clouseau and out people on this forum.
Have a nice life together.


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 9, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No hate here, just can't believe there could be anyone who would support how she  acts, that's all.
> On second thought, I do remember you being the prick that likes to play Clouseau and out people on this forum.
> Have a nice life together.


Deny all you want.  Your money can't buy out of the club soccer HATERS club.

You also need to stop being a hypocrite.  Yet, again you are talking crap on a posters DD with your post below.  It insinuates MAP's DD plays college soccer, because of a quota and not because she is an elite player.



Sheriff Joe said:


> MAPs daughter must be one hell of a player for the coach to put up with her, *or maybe they had a quota to fill.*


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 9, 2016)

Livinthedream said:


> I just love the fact that his little brain was working overtime spitting out all his useless babble. He must be a real peach at the nieghborhood picnics...if he even gets invited.


You are such a toolbot.  I wouldn't worry about NG.  You on the other hand are classic.  You put UCSB as your avatar like that is some badge of honor!!  Did little Mia just commit?  She must be amazing if she is a 2019.  If not well.....  All of your posts are in this silly forum and you are so easy to get worked up.  Sorry to tell you that Beach getting DA won't change anything.  They still won't be Slammers, Surf or Blues.  Continue your circle jerk with the rabble.


----------



## CaliKlines (Dec 9, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> Sorry to tell you that Beach getting DA won't change anything.  They still won't be Slammers, Surf or Blues.


Lets hope not!!


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 9, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Deny all you want.  Your money can't buy out of the club soccer HATERS club.
> 
> You also need to stop being a hypocrite.  Yet, again you are talking crap on a posters DD with your post below.  It insinuates MAP's DD plays college soccer, because of a quota and not because she is an elite player.



No worries NG.  I have Sheriff douche blocked and what he thinks of my daughter is irrelevant.  She has the credentials, the street cred, and just had a kick ass freshman season.  Not to mention she is getting straight A's at a top university.  I'm good.  Knowing that heartbreak is in his future is enough for me.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 9, 2016)

CaliKlines said:


> Lets hope not!!


Yeah success sucks.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 9, 2016)

CaliKlines said:


> Lets hope not!!


And yours is in for a surprise at NC State Cali.  They only have one senior starter and the rest are freshmen and sophomores.  Meaning little Mia will be sitting for a minimum of 2 years.  Assuming they don't recruit over her with their new found success.


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 9, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> You are such a toolbot.  I wouldn't worry about NG.  You on the other hand are classic.  You put UCSB as your avatar like that is some badge of honor!!  Did little Mia just commit?  She must be amazing if she is a 2019.  If not well.....  All of your posts are in this silly forum and you are so easy to get worked up.  Sorry to tell you that Beach getting DA won't change anything.  They still won't be Slammers, Surf or Blues.  Continue your circle jerk with the rabble.


Livinthedream's DD is a 2018.  It's going to an adjustment for his DD coming from Beach, because UCSB plays kickball.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 9, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> No worries NG.  I have Sheriff douche blocked and what he thinks of my daughter is irrelevant.  She has the credentials, the street cred, and just had a kick ass freshman season.  Not to mention she is getting straight A's at a top university.  I'm good.  Knowing that heartbreak is in his future is enough for me.


I have nothing against your daughter, I am sure she is a great player. It is you who tears everyone down , for what reason I do not know.
You must be an embarrassment to her always.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 9, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Livinthedream's DD is a 2018.  It's going to an adjustment for his DD coming from Beach, because UCSB plays kickball.


Clouseau at it again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 9, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Deny all you want.  Your money can't buy out of the club soccer HATERS club.
> 
> You also need to stop being a hypocrite.  Yet, again you are talking crap on a posters DD with your post below.  It insinuates MAP's DD plays college soccer, because of a quota and not because she is an elite player.


I was just saying maybe they needed to take an underprivileged kid from a broken home, where the mom is passed out drunk half the time.
That's all.


----------



## Livinthedream (Dec 9, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> You are such a toolbot.  I wouldn't worry about NG.  You on the other hand are classic.  You put UCSB as your avatar like that is some badge of honor!!  Did little Mia just commit?  She must be amazing if she is a 2019.  If not well.....  All of your posts are in this silly forum and you are so easy to get worked up.  Sorry to tell you that Beach getting DA won't change anything.  They still won't be Slammers, Surf or Blues.  Continue your circle jerk with the rabble.





Sheriff Joe said:


> Clouseau at it again.





NoGoal said:


> Livinthedream's DD is a 2018.  It's going to an adjustment for his DD coming from Beach, because UCSB plays kickball.





MakeAPlay said:


> You are such a toolbot.  I wouldn't worry about NG.  You on the other hand are classic.  You put UCSB as your avatar like that is some badge of honor!!  Did little Mia just commit?  She must be amazing if she is a 2019.  If not well.....  All of your posts are in this silly forum and you are so easy to get worked up.  Sorry to tell you that Beach getting DA won't change anything.  They still won't be Slammers, Surf or Blues.  Continue your circle jerk with the rabble.


where did your DD play club? What College is she going to? What have you ever done to talk so much trash to be an expert? Did you play in college or just sleep with a lot of club coaches? Just curious...although I find it funny that No Goal's DD decided on Washington. Nothing like getting away from that tool of a father, good for her. I guess Canada wasn't recruiting her.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 9, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Livinthedream's DD is a 2018.  It's going to an adjustment for his DD coming from Beach, because UCSB plays kickball.


I'm just playing.  I like Mauricio, Jeff and Rob at Beach.  They are excellent coaches.  My player was going to play for the Beach WPSL team but got busy with other commitments.  She might play for them this offseason.  

You already know that I just like to rattle some chains for fun.  This stuff isn't life or death so I try to have fun with it.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 9, 2016)

Livinthedream said:


> where did your DD play club? What College is she going to? What have you ever done to talk so much trash to be an expert? Did you play in college or just sleep with a lot of club coaches? Just curious...although I find it funny that No Goal's DD decided on Washington. Nothing like getting away from that tool of a father, good for her. I guess Canada wasn't recruiting her.


I would tell you but then I would have to kill you and I doubt that you would want that.  I'm not concerned with proving my credibility.  I will say that I played but I am far from an expert.  Sleeping with coaches isn't necessary if your player kills the game.  The stuff my kid is working on is next level so let's just keep it at that.  You would KILL to have her go to my players college but this isn't a comparison.  You can save that pissing contest for you and your buddies.  Since I squat when I piss you are guaranteed a win.  But let's not make this about me.  My kid is doing it!  4.0 in college and plenty of PT.  Not to mention the other stuff.  

Hey I'm not sure why you think that talking crap about NoGoals daughter going to UDub as a bad thing.  She is a baller and Lesle G is one of the best coaches around.  I can tell you that his daughter chose her school not the other way around

Sorry to involve you in my fun but I'm playing chess while you are still playing checkers.  Cheers!!


----------



## Livinthedream (Dec 9, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Livinthedream's DD is a 2018.  It's going to an adjustment for his DD coming from Beach, because UCSB plays kickball.


UCSB doesn't play kickball they play a very similar system to Beach...just like Washington does. But the beauty of UCSB is that it is an excellent school with a great coaching staff and soccer program. One of the reasons my DD chose UCSB was because family and friends can watch her play at home and away. I understand your DD going to Washington...the further from you embarrassing her in front of her teammates and coaches the better...congrats on having a smart kid.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 9, 2016)

Livinthedream said:


> UCSB doesn't play kickball they play a very similar system to Beach...just like Washington does. But the beauty of UCSB is that it is an excellent school with a great coaching staff and soccer program. One of the reasons my DD chose UCSB was because family and friends can watch her play at home and away. I understand your DD going to Washington...the further from you embarrassing her in front of her teammates and coaches the better...congrats on having a smart kid.



Hey Living I replied to your DM.  The ball is in your court.


----------



## Livinthedream (Dec 9, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> I would tell you but then I would have to kill you and I doubt that you would want that.  I'm not concerned with proving my credibility.  I will say that I played but I am far from an expert.  Sleeping with coaches isn't necessary if your player kills the game.  The stuff my kid is working on is next level so let's just keep it at that.  You would KILL to have her go to my players college but this isn't a comparison.  You can save that pissing contest for you and your buddies.  Since I squat when I piss you are guaranteed a win.  But let's not make this about me.  My kid is doing it!  4.0 in college and plenty of PT.  Not to mention the other stuff.
> 
> Hey I'm not sure why you think that talking crap about NoGoals daughter going to UDub as a bad thing.  She is a baller and Lesle G is one of the best coaches around.  I can tell you that his daughter chose her school not the other way around
> 
> Sorry to involve you in my fun but I'm playing chess while you are still playing checkers.  Cheers!!


let's meet...soon.


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 9, 2016)

Livinthedream said:


> where did your DD play club? What College is she going to? What have you ever done to talk so much trash to be an expert? Did you play in college or just sleep with a lot of club coaches? Just curious...although I find it funny that No Goal's DD decided on Washington. Nothing like getting away from that tool of a father, good for her. I guess Canada wasn't recruiting her.


I have a big one on the hook, ah man it's just Livinthedream again....shucks!

Your funny, actually my wife and I plan on flying up for every UDub home game. You see my DD is pretty independent and doesn't need to stay close to home, unlike some kids.  She knows we are only a 2 hour flight away if needed.  

I know you're part of the HATERS club.  It must suck with all your DDs accomplishments and you being her club team manager.  It must be disappointing for your to see her verbally commit to a kickball team after how many years at Beach.  Just give this advice as a ctr back, when the ball comes her way...telll her to "SEND IT!"

Time to throw the small fish (you) back into the lake.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 9, 2016)

Livinthedream said:


> let's meet...soon.


Give me a call.  You have my number.  I will meet you tomorrow.  It is going to be a bad surprise though.


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 9, 2016)

Livinthedream said:


> UCSB doesn't play kickball they play a very similar system to Beach...just like Washington does. But the beauty of UCSB is that it is an excellent school with a great coaching staff and soccer program. One of the reasons my DD chose UCSB was because family and friends can watch her play at home and away. I understand your DD going to Washington...the further from you embarrassing her in front of her teammates and coaches the better...congrats on having a smart kid.


I have you hooked so deep, delusional aren't you.  I saw UCSB play against UCI when my DD was a freshmen.  UCSB is kickball!

UCSB great coaching staff?  Obvious you didn't do your research on the head coach.


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 9, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> I have a big one on the hook, ah man it's just Livinthedream again....shucks!
> 
> Your funny, actually my wife and I plan on flying up for every UDub home game. You see my DD is pretty independent and doesn't need to stay close to home, unlike some kids.  She knows we are only a 2 hour flight away if needed.
> 
> ...


Livingthedream, your drive from the South Bay area in traffic to UCSB is what 3 hours at best.  My flight from SoCal to Seattle is about 2 hours.  Choke on that for a minute!


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 9, 2016)

Livinthedream said:


> let's meet...soon.


Great talking to you Living.  I assume that we are all good now.  Good luck to your player.


----------



## Livinthedream (Dec 9, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> I have a big one on the hook, ah man it's just Livinthedream again....shucks!
> 
> Your funny, actually my wife and I plan on flying up for every UDub home game. You see my DD is pretty independent and doesn't need to stay close to home, unlike some kids.  She knows we are only a 2 hour flight away if needed.
> 
> ...


Wow...there you go again trying to be tough. Hey Dipshit a big mouth don't make you a big man...it just


MakeAPlay said:


> Great talking to you Living.  I assume that we are all good now.  Good luck to your player.





MakeAPlay said:


> Great talking to you Living.  I assume that we are all good now.  Good luck to your player.


Thanks, and it was a good talk. Take care and have a good Holiday.


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 9, 2016)

Livinthedream said:


> Wow...there you go again trying to be tough. Hey Dipshit a big mouth don't make you a big man...it just
> 
> 
> Thanks, and it was a good talk. Take care and have a good Holiday.


It's just my humble opinion that UCSB plays kickball when I saw them play UCI.


----------



## Livinthedream (Dec 9, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> It's just my humble opinion that UCSB plays kickball when I saw them play UCI.


Fair enough...I respect that. Thank you


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 9, 2016)

Livinthedream said:


> Fair enough...I respect that. Thank you


I'm an antagonist, trying to keep the forum lively and just messing with you.  UCSB is a great school, I'm sure your DD will love it there


----------



## Round (Dec 9, 2016)

This all makes me wonder how Mr. Size 13 is.  Was, is it all worth it in the end?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 9, 2016)

Round said:


> This all makes me wonder how Mr. Size 13 is.  Was, is it all worth it in the end?


I miss him.  He was entertaining.  He was a nice guy in person.  It seems to be working out for his kid.


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 9, 2016)

Livingthedream,  man if my DD wants to get away from me.  BTW, she will never be successful doing so . What does that say about CaliKline's DD going all the way to NC State.  Yikes!


----------



## Round (Dec 9, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> I miss him.  He was entertaining.  He was a nice guy in person.  It seems to be working out for his kid.


I'm sure he is, most people are.  Some parents are all in, say and do things that don't make sense to the rest of us.  Sooner rather than later it is over, the kid moves on,  and all you have left is what you did.


----------



## Swoosh (Dec 11, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> No worries NG.  I have Sheriff douche blocked and what he thinks of my daughter is irrelevant.  She has the credentials, the street cred, and just had a kick ass freshman season.  Not to mention she is getting straight A's at a top university.  I'm good.  Knowing that heartbreak is in his future is enough for me.


Congrats how was the U20 World Cup?  Is she adjusting well to the time change?  Or do you mean she had to play college soccer?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 11, 2016)

Swoosh said:


> Congrats how was the U20 World Cup?  Is she adjusting well to the time change?  Or do you mean she had to play college soccer?


I'm not sure what you mean by this question.  My post was pretty clear.  Congrats on your daughter getting a national championship.  They get a big fat zero for style points and aesthetics but they get an A plus for winning.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 11, 2016)

Swoosh said:


> Congrats how was the U20 World Cup?  Is she adjusting well to the time change?  Or do you mean she had to play college soccer?


If you are asking was my player in PNG she wasn't.  She was completing her freshman season in college.  It was a good season.  She played a ton and improved.  She will make the next U20 WWC team in France, assuming they don't have to redshirt.  She loves soccer but her education is number one to her.  Her priorities makes me think that we did something right.


----------



## Swoosh (Dec 11, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> If you are asking was my player in PNG she wasn't.  She was completing her freshman season in college.  It was a good season.  She played a ton and improved.  She will make the next U20 WWC team in France, assuming they don't have to redshirt.  She loves soccer but her education is number one to her.  Her priorities makes me think that we did something right.


Wow that's great they already let you know she made the France WC team.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 12, 2016)

Swoosh said:


> Wow that's great they already let you know she made the France WC team.


Don't get salty on me because mine is on a track that you wish yours was on.  Yours was age eligible this cycle and didn't get one call into U20 camp in 2 years.  Just keep your eyes on the U20's this cycle and ask me again in two years when yours isn't on the U23 team and isn't on the all conference team and especially not on the conference all academic team or anything else.  I'm pretty sure you don't want to compare our two players because there really isn't a comparison.

You will be hating on her even more next year swoosh.  Haters make you greater.  Remember that.  And have your player hit the books, we are talking about women's soccer after all.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 12, 2016)

Oh and I hope it's funny to you too Cali.  Let me know when your player gets her first call into national team camp.  Although, I'm sure you would put it on a billboard on the 91 for everyone to see if it ever did happen.  Or maybe you would have it as your new avatar like your NC State logo.  You get more lame by the day.

Hating up the food chain makes you look even dumber.  Your player didn't even get an ODP call in for winter!  That's a pretty good indicator of where she is in the food chain.  Work on getting your daughter ready for her "first choice" school and worry a little less what is going on with mine.  She is doing just fine and will continue to do so.


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 12, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> Don't get salty on me because mine is on a track that you wish yours was on.  Yours was age eligible this cycle and didn't get one call into U20 camp in 2 years.  Just keep your eyes on the U20's this cycle and ask me again in two years when yours isn't on the U23 team and isn't on the all conference team and especially not on the conference all academic team or anything else.  I'm pretty sure you don't want to compare our two players because there really isn't a comparison.
> 
> You will be hating on her even more next year swoosh.  Haters make you greater.  Remember that.  And have your player hit the books, we are talking about women's soccer after all.


For others not in the know.  To make an All Academic 1st, 2nd and Honorable mention.  The player needs the following.

1. Minimum 3.0 GPA(Pac-12) 3.20 GPA(WCC)
2. Play in 50% of the games (10 mins a game counts)
3. At least a full year of academic grades.  I didn't see any true 1st yr freshmens on any academic list.  Only redshirt freshmens who have a full year under their belts already.

Easy to figure out which D1 college players who start or play significant minutes aren't doing well in school.


----------



## Swoosh (Dec 13, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by this question.  My post was pretty clear.  Congrats on your daughter getting a national championship.  They get a big fat zero for style points and aesthetics but they get an A plus for winning.


You're confused, I wish my daughter wins a NC one day, are you a palm reader?  Is that how you know about the France WC?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 13, 2016)

Swoosh said:


> You're confused, I wish my daughter wins a NC one day, are you a palm reader?  Is that how you know about the France WC?


It's all good.  Not going to debate it with you.  If you want to call it palm reading we can call it that.  I call it knowing how good my player is and knowing what is in her future.  No worries.  So far so good.


----------



## bearstechnicalsoccer (Dec 16, 2016)

Livinthedream said:


> Here is what one of the parents send me this morning:
> 
> *Despite the fact that Surf had over 500 college coaches' names listed (multiple names for a single school), there were only 76 D1 colleges (women's) that signed up.  That compares with 68 D1 colleges at Silverlakes.  So Surf had only 8 more D1 college women's programs than Silverlakes.  For a first-year showcase and fairly late notice, that's not too shabby at all.  And if you look at schools that only went to Silverlakes vs the ones that only went to Surf, I'd prefer Silverlakes with schools such as Stanford, Northwestern, West Virginia, Berkeley, and Colorado that only signed up for Silverlakes.  And we got to play all 3 days and 4 games, all games were high quality competition.  Really glad we did this showcase instead.*
> 
> As long as you(the parent) are happy with how your money is being spent...does it really matter which showcase you attend. It's nice to have choices and competition between all 3 showcases just makes it better for Teams in the long run.


Woot woot!  

-- Berkeley men's soccer alum


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 16, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> For others not in the know.  To make an All Academic 1st, 2nd and Honorable mention.  The player needs the following.
> 
> 1. Minimum 3.0 GPA(Pac-12) 3.20 GPA(WCC)
> 2. Play in 50% of the games (10 mins a game counts)
> ...


I can sure tell you are no spitter.


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 16, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I can sure tell you are no spitter.


Funny, for someone who likes his fudge packed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 17, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Funny, for someone who likes his fudge packed.


Why do you like slobbering  all over MAP so?


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 17, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why do you like slobbering  all over MAP so?


Why do you enjoy grabbing your ankles by a plumber?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 17, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Why do you enjoy grabbing your ankles by a plumber?


You have issues, I heard your jaws unhook like a snake.


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 17, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You have issues, I heard your jaws unhook like a snake.


I have issues, you're as dumb as they come.  First of all, a snake's jaw does not unhook like a mechanical mechanism.
https://www.google.com/amp/amp.livescience.com/32096-how-do-snakes-swallow-large-animals.html?client=safari

I bet your plumber makes you queef! Hahahahaha!


----------



## MakeAPlay (May 4, 2017)

Lambchop said:


> DA girls won't be at Surf or Silverlakes!


Umm wrong.  There is a GDA bracket.


----------



## outside! (May 4, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> Umm wrong.  There is a GDA bracket.


I know there is one at Surf, is there one at Silverlakes?


----------

